#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-27
<sn9> some of those penguins are gay
<MarkDude> yep
<EminemGirl> Sorry i'm being anti-social
<EminemGirl> hello all
<grantbow> EminemGirl: greetings
<MarkDude> Dangerous G - grantbow how goes it
<MarkDude> ?
<MarkDude> Nice seeing you the other night
<EminemGirl> grantbow:Sorry i wasn't feeling that well so i was sleeping
<grantbow> MarkDude: great
<grantbow> EminemGirl: I hope you feel better
<EminemGirl> thx
<MarkDude> Ok they are showing the pride parade on TV
<MarkDude> I think the rest of the country might freak the eff out if they saw some of it
<MarkDude> Looks like it was a party
<MarkDude> Awesome- gay angels and a rainbow cross
 * MarkDude is watching it with Grandma
<TURKEYMAN21> hi friends
<TURKEYMAN21> ?????
<TURKEYMAN21> girl
<TURKEYMAN21> you
<TURKEYMAN21> my male
<TURKEYMAN21> good bye friends
<crashsystems> Are there any Perl devs in the channel who are looking for a job? I seem to recall seeing one a while ago.
<seidos> i'm looking for an apprenticeship, and i've done some perl
<seidos> do you have a job description crashsystems ?
<crashsystems> https://www.whitehatsec.com/abt/careers.html not sure if we do apprenticeships or not.
<seidos> i'm finding not many people do.  the only apprenticeships i've found are in more construction oriented jobs.
<seidos> there was an internship i applied to for syynlabs.com though
<seidos> well, just looking at the description, i don't have a B.S. or M.S. in comp sci, and i wouldn't say my OO perl is "strong"
<seidos> i think i just have a foundation in perl
<seidos> tbh
<crashsystems> I enjoy the degree abbreviation of B.S.
<pleia2> fwiw I find education requirements somewhat nonsense, I focus on skills listings
<pleia2> in tech experience frequently trumps BS ;)
<seidos> i enjoy the B.A. degree abbreviation
<sn9> bad attitude
<sn9> b.a.
<seidos> it means "mooning" in my head
<sn9> how so?
<seidos> happy moon day, btw
<seidos> the B is for bare
<sn9> oh
<seidos> B.A. probably hasn't meant that since the 80s though
<nhaines> I've been lucky a couple times by ignoring the education requirements and listing experience.
<seidos> i tend to take what someone posts at face value
<seidos> if it says x-y-z requirement, and i don't have it, then i don't apply
<seidos> it is says "preferred" then i apply
<seidos> it=if
<seidos> blah, you know what i mean
<sn9> well, in my case, there are always, always, always requirements that i don't have
<sn9> just different ones each time
<sn9> some of them are unwritten, too
<seidos> i apply to like 3 posititions a week that i meet the basic requirements, around
<seidos> well, i applied for a volunteership at kaiser last week
<seidos> so, they aren't necessarily tech related jobs
<nhaines> I don't apply for anyhthing I can't do (or couldn't after a month of training).
<sn9> well, most things i can't do
<seidos> hmmm, a month of training...
<seidos> it depends how one defines "Do", i guess
<nhaines> But for example when I worked at Fonality my Linux experience and teaching experience was a huge plus.  It didn't matter that I didn't Asterisk or VoIP experience.
<sn9> how do you make it not matter?
<seidos> i think i'm just looking for a place that i can get along with the people that work there, then work my way up
<seidos> but, i'm not in a hurry anymore
<nhaines> And when I referred Anna there she didn't have any "real" IT experience (it was all contract work) but she had a ton of customer service experience and they hired her based on that.
<sn9> i'd prefer a place where there is stuff to do that i can do, then work my way up
<nhaines> sn9: anyone who is technically proficient can learn any specific skill.  That's not difficult at all.  And they already have to train you for their products and quirks anyway.
<sn9> and i am in more of a hurry than ever
<nhaines> sn9: so if you have solid related experience sometimes a clueful manager will look at that and decide to accept your application anyway.
<seidos> sn9: that is unfortunate.  do you have anyone that can help you out in a pinch?
<sn9> nhaines: that's always blindingly obvious, but requires that one be given a chance, which i have not seen happen
<sn9> seidos: explain
<seidos> sn9: food, rent, utilities (in that order)
<sn9> seidos: it's been difficult
<seidos> sn9: you're in sacramento now right?  have you looked at the jobs at the dmv?
<nhaines> sn9: I've had it happen a couple of times.  The trick is to get that resume in.  :)
<sn9> seidos: friend of mine worked at the dmv; i wouldn't last a month there
<seidos> sn9: you can't just lay low?
<sn9> nhaines: that would require having something on a resume that anyone wants
<nhaines> sn9: you're crazy smart when it comes to hardware.  I'm sure you have something that could go on a resume.
<sn9> not to my knowledge
<nhaines> Get a friend to help you with it.
<sn9> also, i keep getting told that i'm not a hardware person and never can be, because i have a software mindset
<sn9> ne'er the twain shall meet
<sn9> no one has been able to help in a particularly useful capacity
<seidos> it probably helps to be able to design hardware to be called a hardware person
<nhaines> sn9: do you program?
<sn9> seidos: that is the conventional wisdom, which i believe to be no longer true
<seidos> i wonder if this graphic is a metaphor for free software and employment:  http://i.imgur.com/LjNHU.jpg
<sn9> nhaines: my language of choice is C, but without python skills, that doesn't go far
<seidos> sn9: are you saying there isn't a demand for individuals with the capacity to design hardware?
<nhaines> sn9: python is fun and easy.
<sn9> "capacity" means nothing. demonstrated skill is everything
<seidos> capacity right now is what is meant.  i wasn't talking about potential.
<pleia2> seidos: have you tried temp agencies? I did temp to hire and eventually got into a pretty decent accounting position
<seidos> pleia2: yeah, i've been around the block several times
<sn9> nhaines: i've never been able to fully grasp the whole OOP concept, because it does not exist at the cpu level
<seidos> i'll get something, i'm not really worried.  thanks for your concern pleia2
<sn9> seidos: potential is all i can offer
<nhaines> sn9: it depends on the job.  Tech support call center jobs require customer service skills as much as technical skills.
<sn9> well, i don't have those
<sn9> i'm a technical person, not a politician
<seidos> hmmm
<seidos> it's amazing what we're willing to do to survive
<sn9> willingness is not as important as skill
<seidos> skill takes practice
<seidos> nobody is born a politician
<sn9> some learn better than others
<seidos> customer service doesn't necessarily mean lying, either.  just a positive attitude, really.
<nhaines> Willingness is more important than skill, because skills are acquired.
<seidos> some have too much ego to learn
<seidos> myself especially :)
<nhaines> On the downside, that means I have to admit that my skill in juggling scarves is on purpose.  :)
<seidos> speaking of perl, i wanted to run the perl bot i made again, but the code is on a hdd, and i don't have a monitor for a desktop (left it @ ma's) or an enclosure so it'll going to have to wait 'til july
<seidos> the tao of type-o do
<MarkDude> Ability to learn new skills is heavy in demand
<seidos> hey MarkDude
<MarkDude> many times they just want to know you can learn there stuff
<MarkDude> hey there seidos
<seidos> the problem is how to convince them you can with a cover letter and a resume
<seidos> maybe make you resume in Tex
<seidos> that's probably something i could work on
<seidos> i think it's d'oh in the west, and not do
<sn9> i'm not great with learning new skills
<seidos> sn9: i find that hard to believe
<seidos> i think contract work might be good for me right now.  "get $task done, and we'll pay you $fee"
<seidos> it would certainly be a way to build trust, i would think
<seidos> sn9: if i had $fee, i would hire you.  i'm not sure i could afford you though.
<seidos> what's the going rate for potential these days, anyway?
<seidos> $2?
<seidos> hehe
<sn9> i can learn new skills just fine, but it exhausts everyone's patience
<seidos> sn9: want to work with me today?  we negotiate your fee in a pm
<seidos> si se puede
<seidos> i gotta' count my cash.  i think i have $100
<seidos> i think i have $5 in my paypal account, and yes, i'm serious
<seidos> if you don't have paypal, it will get complicated, because my checking account is tapped right now
<sn9> seidos: awesome; my number is (408)37-COMPU
<sn9> i have to leave in a min, but you can call me as i drive. me out.
<seidos> sn9: number didn't work :(
<sn9> you might have misdialed
<seidos> sn9: tried twice
<seidos> :)
<sn9> if you have a blackberry or something, you might want to doublecheck the digits
<seidos> sn9: nope, just on regular land line.  408-37-26678
<sn9> did you dial the leading 1 for the area code, then?
<seidos> sn9: yeah, says "call cannot be completed as dialed"
<sn9> i've gotten calls on it today already, so i know it works
<seidos> maybe this phone doesn't have a long distance carrier
<sn9> duh
<seidos> it's not my phone
<sn9> you can check (on an at&t line) by dialing 1-700-555-4141
<sn9> not sure about verizon lines
<seidos> i'll just use my cell phone
<sn9> the 562 number?
<seidos> yeah
<seidos> i'm trying to reinstall a hdd, it was easier to pull out
<seidos> der, i had the enclosure's prongs in the wrong slots
<MarkDude> derp
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> Sounds like sumthin' I would do
<seidos> no harm no foul :)
<seidos> now a diff problem
<seidos> hardware problem, it can wait for 2 weeks
<seidos> cool picture of the golden gate bridge:  http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnfp1rhkXh1qc39i3o1_500.jpg
<seidos> how funny:  dollar replaced soon?  http://cancelourdebt.blogspot.com/2011/06/dollar-replacement-soon-russia-and.html
<seidos> probably replaced by bitcoins
<seidos> has anyone accumulated any bitcoins?  i tried mining some, but didn't have the computational power
<seidos> is anybody planning on working with diaspora?  perhaps setting up an ubuntu sponsored server for ubuntu folks?
<MarkDude> seidos, I tried it a few months ago
<MarkDude> It was painful
<MarkDude> I figured I would check in again after Summer
<MarkDude> hoping
<pleia2> I'm only on facebook because that's what non-geek people use (old friends, family), diaspora is only used by geeks so far, and geeks know how to contact me properly ;)
<pleia2> it's like identi.ca and twitter
<seidos> hey philipballew
<seidos> ah, it isn't a feasible facebook replacement in reality
<philipballew> hey seidos!
<seidos> philipballew: sam is a character in a novel i wrote, fyi
<philipballew> oh nice, haha. whats the novel about?
<seidos> philipballew: confusion
<philipballew> sounds like its deep
<seidos> deep and shallow
<seidos> just like identi.ca isn't a feasible replacement for twitter
<MarkDude> Not yet seidos it is theoretically possible next year
<MarkDude> not likely tho
<philipballew> how so MarkDude ?
<MarkDude> Well it has to be smooth 1st
<MarkDude> it is not yet
<MarkDude> once it was smooth
<MarkDude> it could be possible for regular folks to use it
 * MarkDude likes idea of something keeping FB in check
<MarkDude> Like how I like that bing exists
<seidos> there isn't much going on w/ facebook anymore
<seidos> at least w/ me
<MarkDude> I dont want MS to rock it, but, keeping Googles in check is a good thing
<nhaines> !enter
<Eureka> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<seidos> i wonder if twitter is the reason
<MarkDude> Well twitter can get in way
 * MarkDude has to remind self to use it
<seidos> i just import feeds from twitter into facebook
<seidos> i don't sign in to facebook very often anymore
<seidos> and when i do, it's pretty much dead
<seidos> "...and when i do, i drink dos equis"
<MarkDude> yes nhaines I will keep my responses on one line, where ever possible. I like going on fb. It helps me keep in touch, there are a few nephews and nieces it would be harder to keep up with. Matt likes doing parkour, seeing pics of him doing that is kinda cool to me
<MarkDude> :)
<nhaines> There we go, that's far easier to read.
<MarkDude> np
<seidos> parkour is pretty cool...i just rarely have a destination
<seidos> and running through people's backyards, a la ferris bueller doesn't seem like a good idea unless it's an emergency
<MarkDude> Well, it is about the groups too. I like talking with folsk that have similar interests
<seidos> i'm not really involved w/ active groups on facebook.  there's the bhikku samahita group, but it's pretty uni-directional
 * MarkDude would not recommend the trespassing thing, unles you gotta good reason
<MarkDude> No- he answered a question I had
<MarkDude> Waay better than anyone I have asked before, btw
<seidos> MarkDude: like i said, pretty uni-directional
<seidos> he is the expert, so there isn't much cross talk
 * MarkDude suggests that is a very non-Buddhist way to look at it
<seidos> i follow him via email and twitter too
<seidos> i'm just observing and reporting
<seidos> it's not a bad thing, it's just how it appears to me
<MarkDude> teacher/student = one word. Master, journeyer, apprentice- they all chop wood carry water
<seidos> i'm not sure that is the case re: the Dhamma
<seidos> Bhikku Samahita has specialized in the Dhamma, it would be expected that he would comprehend it better than most
 * MarkDude 's understanding is that everything is connected. Even the fish at the bottom of the mountain is linked to start of stream at top
<seidos> that is also my understanding
<MarkDude> Well he has a differing background(doctor)- do you listen to Buddhist Geeks?
<seidos> i think there's a word in Pali for interdependence
<seidos> i'm listening to you, aren't i MarkDude?  :P
 * MarkDude always thought the Buddha would prefer speakers to use native language when possible :D
<MarkDude> lol
<seidos> Da and Ma is quite native
<MarkDude> It is podcast
<MarkDude> Sure from Proto Indo European roots  XD
<seidos> native languages may not have words that really translate well, and coining words ain't easy
<seidos> i think it may be a little more fundamental than that
<seidos> i could be wrong though
<MarkDude> True. Still can be a bit much learning words- as opposed to process
<seidos> perhaps Pa or Fa is just as paternal as Da is
<seidos> example?
<seidos> this is odd:  http://i.imgur.com/zY47I.jpg
<MarkDude> That is way cool- I want to do that now
<seidos> somebody posted it on crashspace's mailing list
 * MarkDude is learning new words now. Practicing Spanish with friend. I figure I might as well go all out
<MarkDude> It is creative
<MarkDude> I want to see the pics they got.
<seidos> that's cool, i had a video of RMS speaking spanish
<seidos> maybe someone will post it online :P
<seidos> maybe that's what http://ideaboner.tumblr.com is about
<MarkDude> You need to give a nsfw warning on that stuff dude- some folks are delicate
<MarkDude> :)
<seidos> yeah, i thought about that after the fact
<seidos> probably shouldn't have posted it here
<MarkDude> Dont want anyone getting in trouble
<MarkDude> Did you see the pics of the new hummingbird I posted on fb?
<seidos> nah
<MarkDude> Good stuff- a few new panoramas also
<seidos> i like hummingbirds
<seidos> i wonder where they go when they die
<MarkDude> I think I saw one die once- it was sad. It just sorta spiraled down, and landed in rain gutter
<MarkDude> I had a family emergency - right at that moment
<MarkDude> was weird- did not go back to check on it- I felt bad
<seidos> it's funny, death may be more mysterious than we think, but we wouldn't know if such mysterious dyings were rare
<MarkDude> Well it is all around us- there are plenty of plants and critters that live a year or less
<MarkDude> some much less
<seidos> there was a mouse that died when i lived in long beach.  it died in front of my neighbor's kid, she was going to keep it as a pet, but it died on her for seemingly no reason
<seidos> an ant died the other day when i put it inside some ranch dressing.  apparently it couldn't tread ranch, tried to save it, but couldn't
<seidos> this happened with a gnat that landed on me once, but it was peanut butter that time
<seidos> the last 2 aren't that mysterious, really :|
<MarkDude> Well the dressing thing- I understand
<seidos> i was actually surprised, i've seen ants go through more than that
<seidos> they can tread water pretty good
<seidos> well, the ant was crawling on me, so the dressing was my attempt at feeding it, which failed
<seidos> 2nd time
<nhaines> Ants don't tread water.  They walk across the surface because they don't break the surface tension.
<MarkDude> Yep- i rescue them from the pool every so often
<seidos> i should've used the head of a pin to dish out the dressing
<MarkDude> Sometimes it is not meant to be
<seidos> after reading Chuck Lorre's snippet at the end of Big Bang Theory, i thought for a 2nd that he an Charlie Sheen might be the same person
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-28
<MarkDude> I like that show, but have a hard time watching it due to is having a laugh track- that part is hard to tune out
<pleia2> I don't think I even notice laugh tracks anymore
<seidos> i ffwd this last episode, and just read the dark tv-blog post that Lorre posted.  it really wasn't funny.
 * MarkDude stopped watching tv that much a few years ago- since then I notice that stuff more
<MarkDude> Did you hear that- "i don't use Facebook" is the new- I don't own a TV?
<MarkDude> :0
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> They have some good geek jokes on the show tho
<MarkDude> http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/05/ubuntu-on-the-big-bang-theory/
<pleia2> yeah, I remember someone blogged about it to planet even before I had seen it (darn wast coast :))
<pleia2> s/wast/west
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> damn geeks and their fast internets
<pleia2> well, better time zones
<MarkDude> That anteater pic you took - has been shared with folks all over the world- those panda feet are a double take
<pleia2> haha
 * MarkDude chooses to ignore the reality of timezones :P
<pleia2> I didn't even notice the panda thing until someone mentioned it, now I can't stop seeing it
<pleia2> it's very annoying :)
<MarkDude> Looks like a photoedit
<pleia2> I am such a dork, all day at the zoo I'm all "this is my FAVORITE one"
<pleia2> then finally "I have a lot of favorites"
<pleia2> :)
<MarkDude> Its hard not to do that
<MarkDude> I mean penguins standing
<MarkDude> then eating. Then the panda-footed anteater
<pleia2> waddling
<pleia2> and the blind, rescued sea lions from the marine mammal center!
<pleia2> and orkney the 42 year old seal!
<MarkDude> All kinds of fun stuff
<seidos> i just posted a picture of sagat from streetfighter on a friends facebook page
<pleia2> MarkDude: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mil9vKlE4Qk
<grantbow> cute
<MarkDude> too cool
<seidos> there appears to be a cameo appearance of Duke Nukem in this old Punisher movie
<seidos> oops, wrong window
<MarkDude> lol
<jyo> Hmm. How do I check when I last disconnected from this channel/freenode?
<sn9> in case anyone is still unclear, yes, i really was in a car accident while on the phone with seidos
<sn9> ow
<sn9> ow
<sn9> ow
<MarkDude> Sorry to hear that sn9
<sn9> either tramadol sure takes its time taking effect, or it's not doing the job
<MarkDude> Tell them you need stronger stuff
<MarkDude> and lots of it
<pleia2> I'll get a better picture - but yay! we got our banner and tablecloth! http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5879531327/
 * pleia2 sleep &
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-29
<BrightAmbition> hello
<philipballew> BrightAmbition, hello!
<BrightAmbition> :)
<philipballew> have any of you heard of the new social network google launched today?
<sn9> google+
<sn9> i think
<philipballew> google circles is what i saw. a friend i have works for google and showed me
<philipballew> it controls friend lists better then facebook apparently
<sn9> they renamed it already?
<philipballew> I believe its google+ but its main feature is circles. the Google employee referred to google circles. However it is still in beta, but what does that mean for google anyway...
<Scunizi> good morning all.. it's been a while since I logged on...
<jledbetter> Scunizi, Howdy
<nhaines> Scunizi: long time no see.  :)
<Scunizi> nhaines, yep.. been busy working or I should say.. trying to make some money..
<nhaines> Scunizi: busy, busy here too.  I hope you have some nice plans for 4th of July at least.!
<Scunizi> nhaines, got a few people coming over and we'll walk to the HighSchool where there's stuff for the kids, corn on the cob and fireworks!  Should be fun and relaxing.
<Scunizi> nhaines, how 'bout you.. any plans?
<nhaines> Sounds good!  Not hard plans here.  Probably just spend time with family.  We always seem to have an excuse to barbecue.  :)
<Scunizi> I swear.. when it gets warm the BBQ is the only thing we cook on. Veggies, meat etc.. MMmmm
<nhaines> Yeah, barbecued vegetables are the best.
<Scunizi> ever try eggplant on the bbq?
<nhaines> No, I'm definitely not an eggplant fan.
<Scunizi> I'm not normally either.. cut wheels about 1/4 to 1/2 " and coat with olive oil and maybe a little salt.. pretty good.
<nhaines> Hmm, I'll have to try it then.  It's always important to keep trying new things.  :)
<Scunizi> are you using gwibber anyplace?
<Scunizi> seems that you're restricted to 140 characters even when posting to FB..
<nhaines> Yes, I use Gwibber on Twitter, identi.ca, and Facebook.
<nhaines> But I don't remember it being restricted to 140.  I think 280 is the Facebook limit for updates, though?
<Scunizi> Yes.. I know it's longer on FB.. maybe I'm just looking at the decreasing character count and expect it to stop at 0 when posting on FB.. I havent tried to go negative.
<Scunizi> Can you create a list on Twitter using gwibber
<nhaines> Ah, yes, you can keep going after the 140 character limit.
<nhaines> Not sure about lists and Twitter, though.  I don't use social media often.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-30
<nhaines> Well once again the LoCo Council is trying to force a mandate on all LoCos that obviously wasn't planned, isn't organized, doesn't fix the problem they're proposing to solve, grants exceptions to a single team, and are trying to limit discussion.
<nhaines> I'm glad they have no sense of branding or local autonomy.  It'd be a shame if they were helpful.
<atikus> sounds loco to me
 * atikus rimshot
<nhaines> heh
 * pleia2 sighs
<pleia2> I don't even think they ever finished the last renaming effort from a few years ago
<pleia2> this is terribly frustrating
<nhaines> They didn't.
<nhaines> If they want to fix the LoCo Directory, then they should do that.  Tampering with Launchpad usernames and descriptions is insane.
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> well, their email said they were open to discussion so we'll see :) I replied
<nhaines> I'd believe them more if they didn't get angry at anyone who brought up concerns.
<nhaines> I'll reply too but it'll have to be later tonight.  Which is probably for the best anyway.
<pleia2> probably :)
<nhaines> Bonus points for telling language-based teams they're not "true" LoCos.
<pleia2> yeah, that made me wince quite a bit
<pleia2> the session at UDS got totally derailed talking about france
<pleia2> well, "the french team"
<pleia2> which has hosted the largest release parties in the world, but apparently isn't a "true" loco
<pleia2> I had hoped that discussion would lead them to not do this renaming thing because the french team is hardly a strange exception, but I guess not :(
<nhaines> I like how the second objection ("Ubuntu UK" would need to be renamed "ubuntu-gb") was met with 'Oh, well, *obviously* not Ubuntu UK.  This doesn't apply to them.'
<pleia2> yeah, I mentioned in my mail that they aren't the only ones to have branded themselves
<pleia2> they really just need to fix the loco directory, reading through a list of names, even organized names, isn't always easy on the human brain
<nhaines> They've been trying to destroy LoCo teams' branding for a couple of years now.  They only managed to screw with Ubuntu California's branding as an attack of opportunity.
<erichammond> Where can I see an archive of the discussion you are discussing?
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2011-June/thread.html#5445
<pleia2> "[RFC] LEP#1, Standardize the LoCo Team Display Names "
<nhaines> The last time they tried to implement the "rule", they backpedalled so fast I thought the chain would fall off.
<erichammond> pleia2: thanks.
<pleia2> anyone heading out to ohio for OLF this year? they're looking for ubucon speakers
<seidos> unfortunately i won't be, which is a shame because i've never been to Ohio
<nhaines> I wish I were!
<pleia2> me too
 * seidos wishes he were drinking a soda
 * seidos gets a soda from the fridge
<seidos> \o/
<pleia2> \o/
<seidos> lol
<MarkDude> Anyone want Google +1 invite?
<pleia2> they sure opened the flood gates with invites this time
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> I like the circles thing
<MarkDude> It appears they
<pleia2> I think the whole thing is awful :)
<MarkDude> have done the circles thing decently
<MarkDude> Well - I think at the least- it will make FB make better privcy controls
<ariley> Good Morning I'm new to this room but definitely not so new to Ubuntu.
<pleia2> welcome ariley :)
<ariley> Thank you pleia2
<MarkDude> Welcome ariley
<MarkDude> :)
<ariley> Thanks everyone
<ariley> I was wondering if anyone here has been using skype on ubuntu 11.04
<ariley> Some of my coworkers have been having issues using skype on ubuntu. (ie skype crashing mid call)
<pleia2> it's certainly quite popular among ubuntu folks but I haven't used skype (or any other video/voice calling service) in ages
<ariley> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> btw, added our team banners to our flyers repository https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california/+junk/flyers
<pleia2> banner files are the ones jdeslip used to make the banner we used at scale and stuff
<seidos> buh
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-01
<MarkDude> aaditya, I need your Gmail to add you
<grantbow> ariley: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting
<sn9> he's not here
<grantbow> I'm emailing him too, just thought others would be interested as I'm having similar problems
<sn9> i'm still on 10.10 so wouldn't know
<grantbow> 10.04 has a similar problem to what I talked to ariley about last night
<sn9> every version does
<sn9> it's just not stable
<grantbow> good to know, thanks
<seidos> i think bigbluebutton.com works pretty good.  my webcam worked with it, which is odd since cheese doesn't work so hot.  i haven't tested it with anyone though.
<seidos> i have a toshiba
<grantbow> interesting
<grantbow> floss weekly on bigbluebutton: http://twit.tv/floss147
<MarkDude> grantbow, I added you on +1
<MarkDude> Since you are so social G :D
 * grantbow bows
<MarkDude> Well, I have not seen the invites stop yet- I bet it has some sort of algorithm to pick which folks to limit- I have 17 people I think
<seidos> i just moved all my email off google's server, back to pop
<seidos> i trimmed down my inbox from 11k mails to 302 :D
<Ikthel> Hello ^_^ is anyone online at the moment? Not looking for any trouble shooting help or anything just want to ask opinions.
<Ikthel> The input im looking for is people's take on Gnome3 as opposed to KDE4 not looking to start a flame war but rather ask why people prefer certain Desktop Environments.
<sn9> it's just personal preference
<Ikthel> I myself like many others am not a big fan of Unity so I've sort of jumped ships if you will and have been trying other distro's and I'm liking bits and pieces of the different environments and seeing as my computing skills fall short of being able to forge a hybrid desktop environment
<Ikthel> I'm just curious about people's main uses/reasons for their choices
<Ikthel> At the moment Gnome 3 is fun for me but I've been eyeballing some of the cosmetic effects on KDE4
<Ikthel> was wondering if maybe there is a way to incorporate the effects seen in KDE4 into Gnome 3 =?
<MarkDude> Anything interesting going on tonight in the Bay Area?
<pleia2> no
<pleia2> :D
<MarkDude> Well GrantLUG of course
<sn9> ?
<MarkDude> There are some heavy metal shows also, but I will not attend due to lack of Jono
<MarkDude> sn9, that is the other name for DVLUG :D
<sn9> oh, right
<pleia2> I am going on mystery vacation \o/
<MarkDude> Good luck with it pleia2
<pleia2> thanks :)
 * MarkDude has open plans- sumthin' just canceled my other plans this weekend- so I have some work tomorrow  morning- and free the rest of the time
<MarkDude> Bay Area jobs >>> http://jobs.vmware.com/search?q=sliderocket
<pleia2> MarkDude: argh, 3rd time that slapping gif in my feed - it's so distracting!
 * pleia2 mutes again :)
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Sry
<MarkDude> +1 - its what all the cool kids are doing
 * pleia2 sees cat again, all is well
<MarkDude> sp / cool kids / geeks
<MarkDude> Apparently that bug will be fixed
<MarkDude> To make it more like RT on Twitter
<jledbetter> Totally agree re animated gifs.
<MarkDude> jledbetter, I am calling that their myspace grab
<jledbetter> Thought it was an autostart of a video then saw the loop
<jledbetter> MarkDude, haha
<MarkDude> Hopefully sparkles are not next on list
<MarkDude> Even FB allows animated jpgs
 * MarkDude does not know of Open Source way to make those
<jledbetter> You tempt me... I have lots of work to do but now I want to make sparkles just to +mark ;)
<jledbetter> And ponycorns!
<akk> animated jpgs?
<akk> I have a javascript sparkle program (used in the class for teenaged girls, to make Edward the vampire sparkle :)
 * akk wonders if that example is totally outre this year
<jledbetter> Haha! Edward sparkle. Funny :)
<grantbow> MarkDude: dvlug.org please, not GrantLUG.
<grantbow> it's more than just me
<grantbow> unless you want me to rename gidgetkitchen :-)
<MarkDude> Of course I do
<MarkDude> Or maybe GK rocks!
<MarkDude> GK rocks, and Severd Fifth maybe
<grantbow> MarkJunk?
<MarkDude> Or Jono MFing Bacon appreciation society
<MarkDude> :D
<grantbow> j/k
<MarkDude> pleia2, somehow it is showing 3 pics of Simcoe in a row
<pleia2> yeah, picasaweb is being special
<pleia2> I deleted them
<pleia2> even better, it seems to have lost evil simcoe entirely in picasaweb itself!
<MarkDude> Bad Picasa
<seidos> Who is Mr. Popper?
<sn9> seidos: "mr. popper's penguins" was one of my fave books when i was at the age at which i read it
<seidos> sn9: crazy
<philipballew> there's a lady next to me at starbucks who lugged in a mac desktop, monitor and keyboard. all I can ask is why...
<seidos> she doesn't have a notebook?
<broder> that's actually kind of impressive
<philipballew> she has a power strip that all of it is running off of.
<seidos> maybe it's how she gets her exercise
<philipballew> seidos, nope. she had the keyboard on her lap and the monitor on a chair in front. I assume she just doesn't have Internet at her house. I rode my bike here so i got a little :)
<seidos> you should ask her if she wants an ubuntu cd
<sn9> is it an imac?
<philipballew> i think it might be a mac mini. nevertheless shr needs a powerstrip with 4 items plugged it sn9
<sn9> the mini is a tiny square box
<philipballew> then its not that
<philipballew> they use to have desktops. its not one of their giant ones. and its not all in one. haha
<sn9> not in many, many years
<sn9> 1998 iirc
<philipballew> the imac is nice because its all in one, but somewhat bad because its hard to get into the insides
<sn9> it's not hard
<sn9> well, depending which model
<philipballew> haha. its a mac though.
<philipballew> someone gave me one of the old imac crt monitor all in one's a few months back. cant find anything to do with something with 64mb of ram
<sn9> they can take more ram
<sn9> the oldest ones can take half a gig
<sn9> newer, more
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-02
<philipballew> would someone recommend a way to fix a hd partition that wont mount?
<philipballew> ther are several ways and figured one might be better then another
<akk> I usually do fsck before panicking.
<philipballew> akk how would i do that :)
<akk> fsck /dev/sd0b or whatever the partition is
<philipballew> ok. lets try it. thanks!
<akk> though man fsck says you can also specify it by uuid or mount point
<akk> What filesystem type is it?
<philipballew> ntfs i think
<akk> Oh, that's different
<akk> you might need special fsck arguments
<philipballew> its an externinal
<philipballew> i see
<akk> at least, fsck for vfat won't do anything unless you specify several "I really mean it, yes, really make changes to the filesystem" options
<akk> It doesn't hurt to run it, but if it looks like it made changes, be sure to run it again after it's finished
<philipballew> i looked at testdisk
<philipballew> that seemes possible
<akk> and if it asks the same questions all over again, then read man fsck for the "really write, don't just pretend" option.
<philipballew> how do i find the mount point
<akk> Where do you normally mount it?
<akk> If it's usually automounted and shows up in random places in /media or wherever, then specifying mount point probably isn't the way to go.
<philipballew> well i usually just stick it in my usb port and it does the rest... haha
<philipballew> yeah, i know thats what you wernt asking
<MarkDude> http://twit.tv/twig101 Google+ podcast
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-03
<MarkDude> Ok that Google + hangout feature rocks!
<MarkDude> it has some bugs, but still is great
<seidos> real-life-friends™
<seidos> i have this odd feeling that i'm in a cubicle now, but it's larger than it used to be
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> People I have met in person
<MarkDude> Folks I hang out with
<MarkDude> I mean it will be nice to interact with folks I know in other parts of the world- but I have only tried it with folks I know
<seidos> chillin' without illin'
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> And it avoids chat roulette effect- since folks need to be in circles
<MarkDude> the groups you create
<MarkDude> Yay, no penises
<MarkDude> :)
<seidos> circles are good
<seidos> well, sometimes
<seidos> :o
<seidos> can't make a circle with only 2 points
<MarkDude> Join again
<MarkDude> ooops
<seidos> Alt Gr key
<seidos> oops
<seidos> ctrl-shift-u, release u, 153, release ctrl & shift, why you no print ™ ?
<MrsMathers> hi
<MrsMathers> hey em
<MrsMathers> lol
<em> MrsMathers: Hi
<em> what's funny?
<MrsMathers> nothing em
<MrsMathers> lol
<em> how come you are laughing?
<MrsMathers> at your name
<MrsMathers> lol
<MrsMathers> It's just irony
<em> what's so funny about my name?
<em> irony?
<em> why?
<MrsMathers> I'm named MrsMathers and you are named em
<em> Yeah.
<MrsMathers> It's pretty much a nickname of Eminem
<MrsMathers> lol
<em> Oh wait, I see that you mean that white raper's last name is mathers.
<MrsMathers> That's why i laughed
<MrsMathers> At your name
<em> em was short for emma or emily before eminem was born.
<sn9> *rapper
<MrsMathers> Really?
<MrsMathers> lol
<sn9> not raper
<MrsMathers> funny
<MrsMathers> not a raper
<MrsMathers> lol
<em> Also MrsMathers does not make me think of eminem at all. It makes me think of Leave it to Beaver
<MrsMathers> Nope
<MrsMathers> I don't even know what Leave It To Beaver is
<sn9> the actor's name was jerry mathers
<MrsMathers> Eww
<MrsMathers> He's probably all old
<em> Is he dead?
<MrsMathers> yucky
<sn9> idk
<em> I think his name is still Jerry Mathers
<MrsMathers> I wonder if they are related
<sn9> he hasn't acted in likey 20 years, though
<sn9> *likely
<em> You seem hebephrenic.
<MrsMathers> What?
<em> You seem to be hebephrenic.
<MrsMathers> Do i even ask what that means?
 * MrsMathers doesn't ask
<seidos> schizophrenic/bipolar maybe
<MrsMathers> Hey
<MrsMathers> I'm not
<MrsMathers> What do you want to cry and slit my wrists all the time then?
<seidos> unless one completely tries to shut off a hemisphere
<MrsMathers> If i'm not i'm either one or the other make up your mind
<MrsMathers> lol
<seidos> what do you want to laugh and bandage my wrists all the time then?
 * MrsMathers is far from schizophrenic
 * seidos is close to sanity
<em> Hebephrenia is basically just a schizofrenic state of mind of disordered thoughts and laughing at innapropriate times.
<sn9> seidos: my condolences
<seidos> em: haha
<seidos> sn9: likewise
<MrsMathers> I laugh when i want to
<MrsMathers> It's better than crying
<seidos> it's my party and i'll cry if i want to
<sn9> sanity is unfortunate
<em> MrsMathers: true. you seem harmless. I don't mean you any trouble. :)
<seidos> i am in sanity
<MrsMathers> *sings* cry if i want to...
<MrsMathers> lol
<MrsMathers> I heard it from a movie once
<MrsMathers> that song
<seidos> oh noes, i fell out of sanity!
<em> no it.. I can dance if I wannoo
<seidos> helllllllll........
<em> i can leave your friends behind
<seidos> ...
<MrsMathers> ????
<em> but if you dont dance and if you cant dance then you aint no friend of mine
<MrsMathers> I dance
<MrsMathers> by myself though
<MrsMathers> In my room
<MrsMathers> alone
<seidos> so does Billy Idol
<seidos> hey philipballew
<seidos> ...p
 * MrsMathers is brain dead today so do not mind her stupidity
<seidos> "just say no......to poison."
<MrsMathers> lol
<sn9> MrsMathers: i apologize for contributing to today's brain death earlier
<em> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7movKfyTBII
<em> MrsMathers: this is the song
<em> ^
<seidos> what is the "danger dance" o_o
<seidos> hmmm, if only dancers can be my friends, then that reduces the pool of potential friends considerably
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> That is true seidos
<MarkDude> The circle becomes limited then
<seidos> perhaps limits aren't such a bad thing MarkDude
<seidos> one sided friendliness friends does not make
<MarkDude> Well the 1st limits of dancing would not be good if you want to play chess with a friend
<seidos> i hadn't realized were we discussing the limits of dancing
<MarkDude> as far as the 2nd- I have been *hanging out* in Google+ - by myself
<seidos> this all kind of reminds me of something
<seidos> oh right, tall ones
<MarkDude> it is a group chat thing- so I cant disagree with your 2nd point XD
<seidos> the physically advantaged
<seidos> i hadn't realized i was making a point, i was just chatting, really
<MarkDude> I know seidos - roll with it
<MarkDude> :)
<seidos> that sounds like gay wrestling to me
<seidos> well, not really :P
<seidos> just something i heard, thought it would be good to pass it along
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> ok
<MarkDude> Never heard that :)
<seidos> MarkDude: give me an invite to google+ if you don't want to be alone on there
<seidos> xor not, it's up to you
<seidos> are you really getting into it?  or is it like a passing thing like pet rocks and slinkies?
<MarkDude> Not up to me
<MarkDude> Invites are froze right now
<MarkDude> Actually I am really into it
<MarkDude> I got to speak to friends that live far away
<MarkDude> I have a friend in Venezuela- there have been numerous hassles trying to set up SIP phone- Ekiga, etc
<MarkDude> Being able to talk with her and a friend in midwest and Northwest at same time was pretty cool
<seidos> ah, i see, so it's "special" to beta something
<seidos> i remember feeling that way about ultima online
<MarkDude> More so for me is the ability to talk to friends easier
<seidos> it's kind of messed up "i love this thing, it's so awesome, too bad i'm on it by myself..."  "well let me get on it..."  "sorry, can't"  o_o
<seidos> lol
<MarkDude> I would like to get it set up for many people.
<seidos> i guess TPTB don't want critic types to be on it just yet
<seidos> honestly, i'm not sure that i will ever be on it
<seidos> i would get on it as a gesture of friendship, but i wouldn't try to convince others to get on it
<MarkDude> Well I actually have some real friends on there- I was amazed how many people I know on there already- and how many people have added me
<seidos> ah, you must be well connected in silicon valley :P
<MarkDude> They have to a large number of people doing it- the Valley is not that small
 * MarkDude says he may be an idiot, but he knows a few people :D
<MarkDude> a few
<seidos> i may be an idiot, but i don't know anybody ;)
<MarkDude> I think it is my 3 degrees of separation actually, and the power of Bacon
<seidos> if i were smarter i would've got into medicine
<seidos> oinkie oinkie
<seidos> or made up 5e6 friends on facebook \o/
<seidos> actually, i think the limit is 4k
<seidos> Bhikku Samahita hit it
<MarkDude> You still can teach stuff to people ( you are not an idiot ) btw
<seidos> eh, it's relative.  everyone's an idiot in some way, so i am and i'm not, mu as u would put it
<seidos> if google+ has a responsive chat client, that would probably make a difference
<seidos> chat on facebook is pretty sloggy
<MarkDude> I know someone that has 100 to get to the limit. She has been very caerful about adding her last few. I think the arbitrary limit will disappear soon enough anyway- Google+ is good at the minimum for one thing- to keep FB in line
<MarkDude> Video chat worked well- with folks that had crappy connections even- there are still bugs, and rww could not use it due to hardware.
<MarkDude> a little choppy here and there, but everyone was happy :)
<MarkDude> well maybe not rww
<seidos> it doesn't really make sense for individuals to have capability of more than 150
<seidos> how could a single person manage that many ppl in a meaningful way?
<seidos> i heard that 150 is some kind of "magic" number, which is why i guess platoons are that many or something?
<seidos> or maybe it's a unit, i dunno, i'm not privy to military segmentation jargon
<seidos> i don't have much love for the military industrial complex...
<seidos> but...i try :)
<MarkDude> I agree
<MarkDude> For me on FB and I imagine other social media- I have lists- close people and folks I have met, there are a few that I dont even know. Some folks have seen me talk - or read some of my stuff
<seidos> oh, fascinating
<seidos> it's a "company"
<MarkDude> Those I can do little more than entertain
<seidos> i should probably think in terms of these segmentations
<MarkDude> or try to. My job title is sortof like dancin' monkey
<seidos> corporations with more than 225 employees are...ineffectual?  nah, too big to fail
<seidos> dancin' donkey, or dancin' elephant
<seidos> i don't think you really want to be a monkey in this politic climate
<seidos> lol
<MarkDude> Well repping for a company or non-profit can be like that
<seidos> do penguins dance?
<seidos> maybe i'll have to see mr. popper's penguins to find out
 * MarkDude has no opinions on politics. Part of helping non-profits dictates that
<MarkDude> Minus gay folks, women,  should have equal rights. People are equal.
<MarkDude> ^^^ thats my opinion on politics
<seidos> i like animals, that's my opinion on politics
<seidos> someone get me a purple tie
<seidos> i swore i'd never wear a tie again, but maybe around my arm wouldn't be so bad lol
<seidos> there are enough nicks in here to constitute a platoon o_o
<seidos> 31, anyway
<philipballew> hey seidos
<seidos> hey phil
<seidos> yeah, i realize you won't get notified, but i'm not tab completing
<seidos> i refuse
<seidos> i like the sound of phil better
 * seidos shrugs
<MarkDude> :)
<philipballew> most people call me phil
<philipballew> but phil on irc is takin
<MarkDude> Hey, can I call you sei ?
<seidos> Duuuuude!
<sn9> seidude
<seidos> lol
<MarkDude> yep, you can call me either- just dont call me late for dinner
<seidos> what if i call you too late to pay attention?
<MarkDude> Then you would be observant ;)
<seidos> i think i would be trying too hard :P
<seidos> i think i just acknowledged that the best park of kung pao chicken isn't the chicken, it's the kung pao
<philipballew> sounds kinda painful
<seidos> the kung or the pao?
<seidos> i should drink some tea
<philipballew> im drinking some now
<seidos> cold xor hot?
<philipballew> cold. it's apple cinnamon flavored
<seidos> philipballew: cold here as well
<philipballew> cold is nice on a day thats 100 dagrees
<MarkDude> pao is one of the most universally descriptive words out there- it tastes like it sounds :)
<seidos> i wonder what nao tastes like
<seidos> hmmmm, i just had an idea for movies
<seidos> i think trilogies are kind of screwed up
<seidos> i just read transformers dark of the moon didn't do as well as the previous one
<seidos> it has something to do with this idea i had of triumvirate flow
<seidos> it seems to me that a group of three shouldn't have three members of all the same specialty
<seidos> hmmm, well, maybe in the beginning
<seidos> anyway, thinking out loud
<MarkDude> :)
<seidos> hmmm what would Macbeth sound like?
<seidos> he'd probably sound like William Wallace's evil twin?
<seidos> or perhaps just like William Wallace o_o
<seidos> night
<jyo> rww: Yeah, everything worked out with Devin.
<seidos> http://i.imgur.com/Yy2ja.png
<seidos> har
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-25
<scientes> pleia2, ahh, THATS where MarkDude got the ubuntu women stikers ;)
<MarkDude> hey there scientes
 * MarkDude got some of the Ubuntu stuff from the Princess
 * MarkDude should have got more media at UDS
<MarkDude> posting the pics on G+ lthis week from Geeknic :)- laters
<DonkeyHotei> whoops. geeknic completely slipped my mind
<bkerensa> I'm clocking more hold time with UPS Customs then I have ever clocked on hold before =/
<philipballew> maybe you should stop shipping stuff that they don't want you shipping so then so they don't hold it. :)
<akk> UPS manages to suck time no matter what.
<akk> I wish I could check the "anyone but UPS" box when I order stuff, but most places won't even tell me the shipper until it's too late.
<philipballew> I like them a lot more then usps
<philipballew> just my opinion though
<akk> I guess it all depends on your local branches. UPS here is terrible.
<philipballew> hum, might depend. here in the foothills its the main shipment for places.
<philipballew> bkerensa, So if I was not getting an exibitors pass from you, I am not sure if I will be working full time at the booth for you or not at oscon like I said I would earlier.
<bkerensa> philipballew: have you arranged travel and lodging? We need someone who can commit to the full week
<bkerensa> akk: It was a U.S. Customs Hold :)
<philipballew> I have done both bkerensa
<philipballew> If needed though, I can sleep at the booth to protect it.
<bkerensa> Convention Security wont allow that
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> haha   :)
<bkerensa> ok well I can put you on this list when I send in our final exhibitor form
<bkerensa> philipballew: your not riding with Mark are you?
<philipballew> I could probably do full time. I might wnna see mark shuttleworth speak, but a live stream or just listen from far away
<philipballew> bkerensa, its likely yes
<philipballew> Ill probably not hand out ubuntu cd's, but Philbuntu cd's. My own remix that has pictures of me all over it.
<bkerensa> philipballew: you realize that Mark doesnt have a car and he is not on the Fedora list for either OSCON or CLS?
<bkerensa> and last time I checked he was still trying to find a way up and a place to crash :P
<bkerensa> this doesnt sound too solid to me
<philipballew> yeah. He is one of the three people I was going to talk to. Ill most likely just be taking thee train up there.
<bkerensa> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Events#FY13_Q2_.28June_2012_-_Aug_2012.29
<darthrobot> Title: [Events - FedoraProject]
<bkerensa> wait looks like he did get added
<bkerensa> well if he is coming up you might talk to him about it but Im not sure if he is getting Red Hat to pay for a rental again this year or whats happening
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> totally. Would marks keynote be live streamed, or would I be able to see it, or a recording soon after?
<bkerensa> philipballew: let me know either way I probably will be registering in person anyways
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> well go ahead and register me.
<bkerensa> philipballew: generally things are live streamed although Im not sure if a exhibitor pass will get you into his keynote or not
<bkerensa> they have scaled down the things a exhibitor pass gets you this year
<bkerensa> its basically just a Expo Hall pass with some small perks
<bkerensa> I know you cant go to any sessions with it and likely no talks or keynotes
<philipballew> I like scale, they give you an exibitor pass, yet never check who does what there
<philipballew> alright. sounds good. I could email friends I have who work for oriley as well
<bkerensa> philipballew: worse case scenario I will have a exhibitor plus multi-day pass and you can likely use mine if you need to see something... Most projects do this and I dont think there is any frowning about it.... worse comes to worse I can talk to someone and get some gold single passes which will get you into sessions
<bkerensa> I'm betting MarkS's keynote will just be a remix of his UDS one :)
<bkerensa> or the Ubuntu Cloud Summit Keynote which was itself a remix of his UDS keynote ;p
<philipballew> there both on youtube
<philipballew> *their
<philipballew> bkerensa, you getting a con pack?
<bkerensa> philipballew: it just cleared U.S. Customs this morning
<bkerensa> should be here tomorrow
<bkerensa> not one con pack but multiple :)
<bkerensa> I also got a Mozilla kit
<bkerensa> and WebFWD stuff
<philipballew> oh wow. Do you have a banner or anything?
<bkerensa> we wont have room for a banner
<bkerensa> we only got a table this year
<bkerensa> not a full booth
<bkerensa> Im sure I will figure out what we have room for the weekend before
<philipballew> well I will be there for cls. and somewhat that weekend.
<philipballew> I'll be gone on the weekend somewhat with friends who live there.
<philipballew> might go to Seattle. Not sure if thats a good idea or not.
<scientes> MarkDude, who should i ping
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I see you finally got added to CLS
<bkerensa> MarkDude: and what happened I thought Robeyn was coming for OSCON?
 * MarkDude just editied the wiki there bkerensa 
<MarkDude> I think Robyn had Ruth Suehle take lead for OSCON.
<MarkDude> As far as I know she is going
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> kk
 * MarkDude will be lead for CLS- which means very little
<MarkDude> Minus the official task of annoying Jono :D
<MarkDude> scientes, ping as far as what?
<scientes> books
<MarkDude> nhaines, pingy
<scientes> just saw a blog post of Raephael Hertzog on an OReilly test-driven embedded C book
<scientes> are you in town today? should i come in?
<scientes> (SF)
<MarkDude> Nathan- we are gonna do a book request to OReilly
<MarkDude> scientes, nope
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Oregon will soon see a new lead ;)
 * MarkDude can help with Norcal side of things- 
<MarkDude> bkerensa, how soon?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Hopefully within the next 6 months (or less)
<MarkDude> Alright
<bkerensa> when a suitable volunteer with the time and resources can go to bat
<MarkDude> scientes, now would be best to send an email to the list- and ask for input from others-
<MarkDude> more so socal
<MarkDude> and have a link to the wiki page
<scientes> which list?
<MarkDude> Include that if people dont want to edit wiki- they can reply to emal
<MarkDude> ubuntu-us-caliawesomeness
<MarkDude> or whatever this list is the Team uses
 * MarkDude will send to Oreilly by end of weekend then
<bkerensa> MarkDude: you bringing anyone up?
<philipballew> MarkDude, Is there a list of avaible books?
<philipballew> *available
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-26
<MarkDude> Most likley Marketing God Ryan Singer
<MarkDude> Maybe on Nixie making it up to it
<MarkDude> philipballew, the book are on the Oreilly site- as in we make requests of books- they can give most of what they have
<MarkDude> a few titles they can  not do it
<MarkDude> So its best to request more
<MarkDude> They would like people to post reviews of thge books.
<MarkDude> They wont hunt us down and beat us if we dont, but I have noticed they will send more of them quickly when they see reviews happen
<MarkDude> Its not just this group
<MarkDude> They help many LUGS and othe computer clubs with more than 8 people
<MarkDude> might be 6 - im not sure
<bkerensa> gnight folks
<scientes> MarkDude, but you can bitch about Bash ;)
<DonkeyHotei> better than bashing payback for being a bitch
<pleia2> please watch your language folks, we have a diverse crowd here
<DonkeyHotei> не уже ли
<MarkDude> scientes, my intent was to bash Fedora there :D
<MarkDude> Great concept, sorta falls apart on usuability
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Bitch is mostly reserved as an *empowering word*
<MarkDude> Thats a safer usage of it. When used as a putdown- not so good
<pleia2> please don't use it at all here
<DonkeyHotei> yes, please substitute "female dog" like some forum software automatically does :P
 * MarkDude does not plan  to - but, still knows that it is ok in some uses. Sorta like using gay as a descriptor, or a pejorative. Or discussing the aawesome magazine that uses the name. OR how my Mom used to use it
<DonkeyHotei> "gay" means "merry"
<MarkDude> Gay means dudes that date dudes- its cool
<MarkDude> The Castro- is hella gay
<MarkDude> description
<akk> Or "it must not be offensive if I misspell it", like "ghey" or "phat".
<MarkDude> akk, true
 * MarkDude used to use the word lame to describe uncool stuff- no longer does that :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: LOL I got ocelot shirts :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: hah, not surprised, we got meerkat ones pretty late once
<pleia2> but the ocelot shirts rock!
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah... I responded to Jas and asked if maybe CD's are coming in a seperate box....
<bkerensa> If I remember correctly though the CD's and Swag come from two different countries
<pleia2> yeah, I think so
 * MarkDude will need a few CDs for the next event- if possible :)
<pleia2> MarkDude: that's fine, just let me know more than a day before the event ;)
<MarkDude> Cool, ty
<pleia2> I'm going to be out of town Jul 4-9 and my schedule all around then is crazy busy
<pleia2> (including now)
<MarkDude> Where ya headed?
<pleia2> Maine, visiting family
<bkerensa> MarkDude: yeah if my CD's get here in time you can have a few too to take with yah
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I confirmed valorie will be at CLS
<MarkDude> right on- bkerensa I will have some media for you also
<bkerensa> kk
<MarkDude> bkerensa, you should write a blogpost for TOSW
<MarkDude> About the way you have grown the Oregon Team
<bkerensa> TOSW?
<MarkDude> The Open Source Way
<bkerensa> oh... is that the redhat book?
<MarkDude> it will be made into a book, and all contribs will get a copy
<MarkDude> It started as that. then Karsten decided it needed not only other FOSS examples in it-
<bkerensa> hah :P I might have to
<MarkDude> it needs Non-FOSS examples too. From churches, civic groups, etc
 * bkerensa is working on a article for Linux Journal atm and I might miss my deadline on it =s
<bkerensa> Embedded Linux Article :P
<MarkDude> Well, many in Fedora are aware of your actions in Oregon, and know that those that pay attention can learn fromn it
<MarkDude> And TOSW is a good example of looking for things in common :)
<MarkDude> Besides, being in a book would be fun
 * MarkDude is sure you are prolly working on like 5 of them now :D
<bkerensa> nah I dont want to ever write a book ;)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Did you get a new copy of Firefox which landed for Android today? http://mzl.la/Firefox-Android-US
<darthrobot> [R: www.mozilla.org] Title: [Error reading title]
 * MarkDude will put it on his phone now
<scientes> bkerensa, do you mean armv6 builds?
<scientes> cause fireox for android has been around for a while, and i assume it auto-updates
<MarkDude> Well there was a big announcement
<scientes> native UI?
<scientes> which is actually quite annoying, cause im using firefox mobile on GNU/Linux, and that has now been deprecated
<scientes> b/c of native ui
<scientes> if you build aurora you can get gstreamer+h264 support (youtube)
<bkerensa> scientes: its a new version with a improved UI and backend
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Swagger like this? http://i.imgur.com/jJuSP.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [124475]
<scientes> bkerensa, well, i run firefox nightly....
<bkerensa> scientes: there is no nightly for android
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> bkerensa, you are effin' fancy with all of that
 * MarkDude only has stickers and pens at the moment
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Ikr now I need to hope to get rid of all of it at CLS/OSCON =s
<MarkDude> And hella *small shirts*
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> Yeah I also got funding from Mozilla pending
<MarkDude> Of course you do.....
<bkerensa> so I can do a MozCoffee during OSCON
<MarkDude> You are hella fancy with them also :)
<scientes> bkerensa, https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/mobile/nightly/latest-mozilla-central-android/fennec-16.0a1.multi.android-arm.apk
<darthrobot> Content type: [application/vnd.android.package-archive] Size: [19273890]
<scientes> ba-da-boom!
<MarkDude> darthrobot, - MarkDude is not impressed with your announce skills
<darthrobot> MarkDude: Error: "-" is not a valid command.
<MarkDude> .fight darthrobot Eureka
 * MarkDude has money on Eureka 
<bkerensa> scientes: ahh I thought you mean from Play/Android Market
<bkerensa> scientes: I wonder if they actually build that daily from our repos though?
<scientes> bkerensa, same build system as desktop firefox
<scientes> android isn't self hosting
<bkerensa> then yeah thats pretty much nightly
<bkerensa> unless slater didnt have a build made last night
<scientes> "	26-Jun-2012 04:02 	18M	 "
 * scientes is a dutiful bug reporter
<bkerensa> good stuff
<bkerensa> scientes: do you go to any Moz events in California? I'm not sure who the Moz Rep is down there
<MarkDude> let me know
<scientes> and even bug fixer: https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/a19f0356c09d
<darthrobot> Title: [mozilla-central: changeset 94466:a19f0356c09d]
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I'm going to see if Ross will pay for our booth power again this year
<bkerensa> in fact I need to e-mail him now
<MarkDude> Ross Turk?
<MarkDude> You dont need power there- just get batteries
 * MarkDude can file a ticket if you like. Fedora would pay for your power if needed :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I need 15amps
<MarkDude> They offered to pay me back for the media that MarkDude paid out of his own pocket that yokozar got for the Ubuntu booth 2 years ago
<bkerensa> thats $250 or something
<bkerensa> yeah will Canonical is not going to do that... at least I dont think so
 * MarkDude can go loook in a RH couch for that
<bkerensa> If it was a Mozilla booth then it would be no problem ;)
 * bkerensa thinks Mozilla has more coin then Canonical sometimes
<MarkDude> If Ross wont, I can see about asking some others, let me know
<bkerensa> he will
<bkerensa> he offered at UDS
 * MarkDude thinks Canonical has plenty of coin- they are just really smart with it
<scientes> Mozilla has more coin, Google coin
<bkerensa> MarkDude: ^
 * MarkDude was not saying who has MORE- just that Canonical is doing fine
<MarkDude> And most likely will have the amount growing by end of year- if not sooner
<bkerensa> No doubt :) especially with them making milestones like passing RHEL/CentOS in amount of SMB File Servers ;p
<philipballew> Good morning CA people!
<MarkDude> RH needs a fire under its ass. Ubuntu and Canonical are good for ALL of FOSS
<MarkDude> hey there philipballew
<akk> Seems like I'm seeing more anti-ubuntu sentiment from RH people lately.
<akk> (not you, of course, MarkDude)
<MarkDude> akk, not me of course- I am still known *as the Ubuntu guy over there*
<scientes> akk, well, the unity/gnome-shell and systemd/console-kit stuff is not pretty for anyone
<MarkDude> As well as Fedora's Jono (which I choose to take as a complimnet )
<akk> Oh, sure, there are lots of people mad about unity etc., but I meant more general stuff against the distro, not against specific software.
 * MarkDude was accused of being under Mark S's charms
<scientes> bkerensa, except that ubuntu was pretty slow with the SMB remote root exploit
<scientes> (granted the patch was massive, and a PITA)
<MarkDude> Hating Unity might make sense- if there were not other awesome choices for Ubuntu
<MarkDude> There ARE.
<MarkDude> For what its worth- plenty of folks dont like Gnome3- just as much
<scientes> MarkDude, unity is actually gnome 3, but with unity
<scientes> the differentiator is gnome-shell
<MarkDude> scientes, details, details
<DonkeyHotei> if you had to choose between unity and unity, which would you pick?
<MarkDude> Thats sorta my point
<akk> Maybe the biggest advantage of using a different windowmanager is that you're immune to the "what crazy thing will ubuntu do next with the default desktop" hassles. :)
<MarkDude> DonkeyHotei, MarkDude would use Windows
<MarkDude> <Poes LAw>
<scientes> akk, how about the "what will they break next in the non-default path, that i will have to bitch about to get fixed" ;P
<MarkDude> Windows 3.1.1- (the .1 for networking)
<MarkDude> scientes, words
<akk> scientes: Well, yeah, I do definitely have to deal with those hassles, it's true.
<MarkDude> avoid the B one
<scientes> oh, yeah, my bad
<scientes> and that wasn't even for poetry's sake
<scientes> i meant, whine
<MarkDude> Unless its a relevant link from bitchmagazine
 * MarkDude doubts there are any
<akk> scientes: And that can get pretty annoying sometimes ... but I think it might be less annoying than "my whole desktop has changed out from under me".
<philipballew> Unity is pretty nice...
 * philipballew runs and hides
<scientes> systemd is getting some significant uptake
 * scientes still has a suspicion that canonical is just waiting for the rough spots of systemd to get worked out before switching
<MarkDude> Unity will be perfect fro Ubuntu TVs, as well as some tablets
<MarkDude> IMHO
<scientes> MarkDude, i have a bug with unity+on-screen keyboard
<philipballew> report it
<scientes> i did
<scientes> but until that is fixed, no go for touchscreen-only w/ unity-3d (fine with unity-2d)
<MarkDude> Its all duct tape for now- by early next year- Unity will be looked at as genius
<MarkDude> They have a few critical bugs to address
<philipballew> You could switch to a Windows8 surface tablet.
<scientes> OH U
<philipballew> I dont think you should really bash any distro myself. or bash a distro by a company supporting it if you do not like the company, or its leader.
<philipballew> I cant't say Fedora sucks because I think Red Hat sucks imho
<MarkDude> philipballew, I see it this way- Its like me being Italian- its cool if I make dago jokes- since I OWN the term.
<philipballew> or Ubuntu sucks because Mark Shuttleworth is not my kind of person. Saying that is not a valid argument imho.
<MarkDude> Cool for me to insult Fedora
<MarkDude> Agreed
 * MarkDude is big Mark S supporter- his vision is awesome
<philipballew> I can make redneck jokes since he has a car packed in his lawn with 6 foot high grass.
<philipballew> *i have a car parked in my
<MarkDude> lol
 * MarkDude also makes white people jokes too
<philipballew> I try to not get upset at any joke someone makes as long as it's a joke and not a statement is disguise.
<MarkDude> Sometimes comments are fact based- like saying Fedora is harder to use- due to its stance on free stuff. Installfests are sometimes needed. With Ubuntu- that would almost be silly- since it *truly does just work* :)
 * MarkDude will still continue to joke that Mark S has his own island, like a James Bond villian. People with jumpsuits with Ubuntu logos and wearing jetpacks
<MarkDude> Interviews held over a sharktank with a button he can push to drop them :D
<philipballew> You should ask him that on the ask mark day each six months
<MarkDude> Well. Maybe not.
 * MarkDude already asked one question - it turned into a *a thing*
 * MarkDude changes subject
 * DonkeyHotei changes verb
<MarkDude> Actually he has a great sense of humor, and would find it amusing
<philipballew> I like people with a scene of humor. Your not walking on egg shells as much
<DonkeyHotei> ain't it great to be a part of the humor scene?
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Well there is a fine line there
 * DonkeyHotei erases it
 * MarkDude likes outrageaous humor, and needs to remind himself of community standards
<philipballew> Black humor
 * MarkDude prefers term blue humor
<philipballew> alright, but black humor is the correct term though :)
<DonkeyHotei> i use the term dark humor
<philipballew> Understandable.
<pleia2> philipballew: thanks for handling the meeting stuff :)
<philipballew> no problem!
<philipballew> the new forms layout messed me up!
<philipballew> I was disappointed when the forms person was desgining the icons for the site during uds
<philipballew> with cs5
<philipballew> in osx
<philipballew> Topic for #ubuntu-us-ca is:  Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, July 1st, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California Team | California Team]
<philipballew> nice!
<pleia2> MarkDude: you need to give me more warning for events ;) I'm speaking at ITT Tech on Thursday
<philipballew> Theres an event this Thursday?
<MarkDude> pleia2, I know- it was a short notice one
<MarkDude> philipballew, a bbq in Danville if you can make it to my place
<MarkDude> scientes, if you want also
<MarkDude> grantbow, you should come too
<scientes> yes i;d like to be there
<philipballew> Ill be there
<philipballew> probably...
<MarkDude> The only thing is- you need to have a fake name to tell the gaurd shack. We use animal and pet names, as well as stripper names
<MarkDude> Peaches, bubbles, Mr Whiskers, etc
<MarkDude> 95%+  of visitors play the game
 * MarkDude is on golf course
 * scientes will think about a stripper name
<philipballew> I was told at school my stripper name would be fell-er-up.
 * MarkDude would use Mr Whiskers
<MarkDude> Or maybe Jonny Nicewonger
<scientes> ahh i've got it
<scientes> now i just have to remember it ;)
<philipballew> Sounds good to me
<MarkDude> grantbow, for example has to say his name is Dangerous G- or they wont let him in
<MarkDude> Candy is no longer taken, as well as peaches or Old Yeller
<pleia2> you guys are making me really uncomfortable, can you please stop or take this elsewhere?
<DonkeyHotei> MarkDude: ^
<DonkeyHotei> not cool
<DonkeyHotei> and i should know; i make people uncomfortable just by existing
<MarkDude> ok.
<MarkDude> And no DonkeyHotei you dont
<DonkeyHotei> some people i do
<bkerensa> Huh only $545.00 for internet at OSCON
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> all joking aside- you are good about taking others into account
<pleia2> bkerensa: at a booth/table?
<bkerensa> pleia2: yep just got our powered pay for by a sponsor now I need to figure out internet again
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: yowch :) how much is power?
<bkerensa> Power was only $100
<bkerensa> $98 to be specific
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> that's not so bad
<bkerensa> last year it was like $300 though because we had to pay the floor rate
<bkerensa> =/
 * bkerensa blames MarkDude 
<bkerensa> ;p
<MarkDude> The messenger?
<bkerensa> Hah
<MarkDude> Rumor has it Distros will be there due to some Twitter account....
<bkerensa> pleia2: he kids ^.... last year he was like hey we have a booth at oscon who wants to run it because im gonna be busy (he gave us like one day notice)
<bkerensa> :D
 * pleia2 facepalm
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> last 2 years Ubuntu had a table due to me
<bkerensa> better yet nobody even knew Ubuntu had a booth
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> ah, fun
<MarkDude> 2 years ago- while in Fedora
 * MarkDude hlped run the Ubuntu table
 * bkerensa remembers asking Mark... so who did you talk to to arrange all this... he was like i have no idea but marsee will help us
<bkerensa> facepalm
<MarkDude> not actually true Ben
<MarkDude> The goto person was changed
<bkerensa> MarkDude: was it Jon?
<bkerensa> oh
<pleia2> we've had issues with coordinating scale, but it always works out in the end
<MarkDude> they added formalities over the last two years
<bkerensa> yeah idk... I guess that sounds about right
<philipballew> Can you just teather from someones cell phone?
<bkerensa> I have been handed off to like 5 people so far
<bkerensa> 1 person to sign contracts... another to send logos to.... another for booth... etc etc
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> this year I ended up being the booth leader, not quite sure how that happened
<pleia2> it was too much though, I also gave two talks that weekend
<bkerensa> philipballew: Generally O'Reilly offers wifi but it is PITA
 * pleia2 slept4week after
<bkerensa> philipballew: I think Im going to get a Sprint mobile hotspot
<pleia2> (not really, but I did get sick)
<bkerensa> philipballew: you talk to Mark about a ride yet? :)
<MarkDude> Meeting for funding is tonight
<bkerensa> MarkDude: :P
<MarkDude> 6pm- you are welcome to attend
<bkerensa> LOL
<MarkDude> They like you there
 * bkerensa is not a Fedoroan
 * philipballew runs fedora 17 
<bkerensa> >.<
 * MarkDude runs Win &
<MarkDude> 7
<scientes> oh, are all you guys in Portland now?
<MarkDude> and photoshop
 * MarkDude is EVIL
<bkerensa> scientes: just me
<scientes> Public Service anouncement: this is the #ubuntu-us-CA channel, so GTFO :P
 * bkerensa should go down to Voodoo Donuts
<MarkDude> rofl
<bkerensa> scientes: peh my family has been in California since the 1899 ;)
<scientes> bkerensa, arn't those horizontal escalators fun?
<scientes> in the airport
<bkerensa> scientes: idk I have never used one
<scientes> didn't you come through the PDX airport? or did you drive?
<scientes>  / train
<bkerensa> scientes: come through what? I live in Portland
<philipballew> The dream of the 90' is alive in Portland
<MarkDude> You need to ride a freakbike while there
<MarkDude> And eat food from a bike foodcart
<philipballew> I am currently in the process myself of welding two bike frames together to make a double decker bike MarkDude
<bkerensa> philipballew:  just let me know when you got solid plans and I can add you to the roster
<philipballew> okay. sounds good.
<philipballew> at scale, the convention started friday.
<philipballew> Got solid plans Thursday morning
<philipballew> but dont worry, I'll be there.
<bkerensa> philipballew: OSCON starts Monday and CLS Saturday
<bkerensa> So Sa, Su and M-F
<bkerensa> i just wonder if MarkDude will have a penguin suit
<philipballew> I could wear a orange ubuntu colored suit. That would be funny
 * MarkDude should put a rush order for suit today
<bkerensa> pleia2: If California does any packaging and such our server should be colo'ed soon and we will likely have a instance available for you guys to use for bug jams.
 * bkerensa is stoked about this :) were going to have our own xen box :d
<pleia2> bkerensa: nope, we've done testing jams before though
<pleia2> but those just use the qa tracker and launchpad, no server space needed :)
<pleia2> thanks though, if there is something folks want to work on that needs a server and ours isn't a good option, we'll keep you in mind
<bkerensa> kk
<MarkDude> Yay, Phillip can make it
<MarkDude> The other phillip (tribble)
<philipballew> So MarkDude danville's by livermore right?
<DonkeyHotei> nope
<MarkDude> Well it sorta is
<MarkDude> in the same tri-valley
<MarkDude> San Ramon is next to it
<MarkDude> AKA San Remote
<MarkDude> sent FB invite philipballew
<philipballew> so probably hit the 680 and just go down...
<MarkDude> Phillip- meet phillip
<philipballew> It is a nice name
<MarkDude> phil... phil
 * MarkDude is sure he agrees
<bkerensa> MarkDude: this year I think Im going to stay till the end of each party except puppetlabs
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> my place is only a handful of blocks from OCC
<MarkDude> cool
<MarkDude> party at bkerensa 's house
<bkerensa> nah
<bkerensa> :P
 * MarkDude will make the FB event now
<philipballew> Ain't no party like a bkerensa party cause a bkerensa party don't stop!
<bkerensa> philipballew: you can bring the juice ;)
<philipballew> I do enjoy apple juice
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-27
<scientes> MarkDude, so do you have details on your event Thursday? Does it have a page of something?
<MarkDude> Fb
<MarkDude> are you on FB?
 * scientes prefers not to use FB
<MarkDude> Well there are some good pics of you there I could tag
<MarkDude> Thurs Crow Canyon Country club
<MarkDude> 6pm
<scientes> oh, well you'll find me if you look for me, however by tagging pictures you are just building fb's facial recognition databse
<MarkDude> I can PM the addresss
<scientes> so i'd almost rather you not
<scientes> helping the machine learning borg
<scientes> i'll be more specific: please don't tag me
<bkerensa> MarkDude: when you going to upload the photos from the event u had?
<bkerensa> scientes: your likely already tagged on FB though if you went to UDS?
<MarkDude> I did bkerensa
<bkerensa> lol
<MarkDude> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150971350828805.444094.717333804&type=3
<darthrobot> Title: [Facebook]
<bkerensa> MarkDude: are there any Linux users in those photos? I see maybe two :P
<MarkDude> You are sexist Sir
<MarkDude> Which do you think use Linux?
<MarkDude> :D
 * MarkDude uses Windows
<bkerensa> MarkDude: :P
<MarkDude> Suzanne uses Ubuntu
<MarkDude> Ryan uses Linux
<MarkDude> as does Dan
<MarkDude> Phillip also
<MarkDude> Shawn too
<philipballew> If you dont use linux from scratch, your not a true linux user!
<MarkDude> Courtney does at times
<DonkeyHotei> at times??
<scientes> lol
<MarkDude> Same with MarkDude
 * MarkDude uses Fedora, Puppy and at times Win7 so I can use photoshop
<MarkDude> And no- my GF does not use Linux- and I am ok with that :D
<scientes> cs3 works in wine
<MarkDude> CS5 is awesome
<scientes> MarkDude, that other person whose name i forget, switched to ubuntu
<MarkDude> Phillip?
<scientes> yeah
<scientes> his gf
<scientes> i convert all my couchsurfers to linux as well
<scientes> the last one had read too much bullshit from gentoo ricers, and had been put off of linux by that
<scientes> i had to let him know that he didn't need to contribute to global warming
<DonkeyHotei> scientes: cs3 does NOT. cs4 does
<scientes> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6584
<darthrobot> Title: [WineHQ - Adobe Photoshop CS3 (10.0)]
<scientes> anyways, i use gimp
<DonkeyHotei> looks like cs5 and cs6 both work, too
<MarkDude> Lulu? She is awesome
<MarkDude> She will be at the BBQ on Thur
<philipballew> I ran cs5 through wine once
 * MarkDude plans on getting Win 8 and CS6 soon- for free
<MarkDude> Not quite open- but free as in beer
<scientes> in the long term freedom carries the value
<MarkDude> YEs of course, my workflow just is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay quicker using cs5
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-28
<dbb> hi all - I have not yet mastered the repository and keys thing.. I am at work and wondering if someone would be willing to say .. for package postresqg-9.1-plpython , precise, how do I find what key I need for a verified package ?
<dbb> this is a fresh install of 12.04
<DonkeyHotei> dbb: it should already be there
<dbb> hmmm
<dbb> I believe I chose postgresql database at install time, from the installer
<dbb> so I have not added any repos at all
<dbb> but synaptic just gave the 'unverified' warning and I stopped, because this is for work on the public internet. So I want things to be secure all the way through
<dbb> I have chased down the 'Martin Pitt' repo and added his key in the past, but because its all supposed to be in synch I have not done that this time
<pleia2> dbb: what's the exact name of the package? (I can't find a postresqg-9.1-plpython or postresql-9.1-plpython in the default repositories)
<pleia2> there are various keyrings in the default repository, ubuntu-keyring, ubuntu-extras-keyring
<pleia2> but if it's a PPA, you require a different keyring (which you get if you use the automated tools for installing PPAs)
<dbb> pleia2: apt-cache search plpython
<dbb> postgresql-plpython-9.1 - PL/Python procedural language for PostgreSQL 9.1
<pleia2> dbb: ah, so the ubuntu-keyring should be sufficient, it's not something from a PPA or anything
<akk> I read that package name first as "plaython", which sounds like a delightful idea.
<dbb> ubuntu keyring.. I install  a package that includes standard keyrings?
<dbb> package ubuntu-keyring
<dbb> hm hm hm
<dbb> .. is already at the newest version...
<dbb> installing add-apt-key
<dbb> for good luck
<dbb> sudo apt-key update?
<dbb> aha - something about that worked
<dbb> I dont know exactly what!  but I can install the package without the dire warning now....
<dbb> akk yes, I miss play :-/
<bkerensa> MarkDude: how did the funding meeting go?
<MarkDude> Well,
<MarkDude> very well
<MarkDude> They like the team going there, and are most likley going to pay for a house.
<MarkDude> We for sure have gas piad for, as well as hotel as a backup- if they go cheap
<bkerensa> MarkDude: no rental car?
 * MarkDude will most likely not need to stay on your couch :D
<MarkDude> Well sure, if I wanted one
<MarkDude> There will be 2 cars heading up Ryan Singers, and the other Nixie
<MarkDude> We will have plenty of Beefy Miracle stickers tho- and those are as good as gold
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I will have Ubuntu swag to boot :)
<MarkDude> SWAG exchange
<philipballew> bkerensa, Do you have a banner for the table?
<bkerensa> philipballew: there will not be room for a banner even though we do have one
<bkerensa> its only a table... not a booth per say
<philipballew> YOu seem to have this all down to a science here
<philipballew> *you
<bkerensa> philipballew: not really im semi disappoint of the limitations Im working with this year
<bkerensa> http://cdn.oreilly.com/conferences/oscon/2012/BoothRegulations.pdf
<darthrobot> Content type: [application/pdf] Size: [1612172]
<bkerensa> has a image of what it in theory will look like
<bkerensa> but notably we will not be able to hang anything or have anything free standing
<bkerensa> just the 4' table
<philipballew> Alright. Ill be sure to wear my Ubuntu tshirt as well.
<bkerensa> philipballew: I have some for anyone who comes too
<philipballew> I can wear a beefy miracle shirt right?
<bkerensa> philipballew: Well its a Ubuntu booth.... :)
<bkerensa> you could wear that at the Fedora booth :P
<philipballew> lol. Sounds like a it could be a fun time.
<bkerensa> Let me know when you got travel confirm because I do have one person local atleast that will be working at the booth part-time
<bkerensa> well two or so
<philipballew> Alright. sounds good to me.
<bkerensa> philipballew: koolhead is expecting u
<philipballew> I told him im gonna take him out and tour the city with friends of mine who live there from sd
<philipballew> Reporting some bugs in ubuntu is to much then it is worth...
<bkerensa> yeah I just helped him find a cheapish motel
<bkerensa> :P
<philipballew> If I dont have a ride, Ill just ride my bike
<philipballew> Would take about two days...
<philipballew> totally would be a fun time
<philipballew> Does anyone know if I report a bug with a brodcom-sta wifi driver as a kernel bug, or something different since its a "additional drivers" thing
<philipballew> dont't worry bkerensa I own a Oregon love sticker so I'm pretty good.
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> philipballew: you will file it against the package unless it was determined to be kernel bug
<bkerensa> you can see if its kernel specific by trying a different kernel
<philipballew> hum. Well I think its broadcom-sta, but it claims that package does not exist.
<philipballew> Might need to look around more for this
<bkerensa> philipballew: probably is something like broadcom-sta-common or -source
<philipballew> hum. ill try source
<philipballew> yeah, source
<philipballew> odd...
<philipballew> or maybe im to tired to remember that
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You pitched and I struck a homer
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> See this is HOW to troll each other
<MarkDude> its fair
<MarkDude> and we keep good humor about it
<MarkDude> Life is too short not to have a sense of humor
<MarkDude> https://www.google.com/search?sugexp=chrome,mod=7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=the+jacket+jono+bacon+max+spevack
<darthrobot> Title: [the jacket jono bacon max spevack - Google Search]
<MarkDude> Thats how to do it, imho
<MarkDude> Nobody gets hurt
<bkerensa> Gentlemen Trolling
<MarkDude> Yes
<MarkDude> Like how you guys rolled by the Fedora booth at OSCON last year
<MarkDude> it was good payback for us taking a photo-op at your booth
<MarkDude> We kept finding Ubuntu swag on our table
<MarkDude> Good stuff
 * MarkDude thinks that is one of many reasons you have so much respect with some Fedorans
 * MarkDude was given a bad time when a few Fedora folks heard we took some pics at your booth, like you folks dont have humor
<MarkDude> Once they saw you folks could not only take it- but dish it out, it was cool
<MarkDude> Robyn wont admit it in public- but she was mildly amused at finding Circle of Friends stickers hidden on the table
<MarkDude> And then she put them in a nice neat area, so we were sharing those too
<bkerensa> LOL :P the Ubuntu swag was probably yours
<MarkDude> rofl- most likely
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-29
<philipballew> MarkDude, no can do today
<MarkDude> ok philipballew
<MarkDude> next time
<philipballew> no worries
<Darkwing-laptop> pleia2: ping
<Darkwing-laptop> bkerensa: ping
<bkerensa> Darkwing-laptop: hi
<Darkwing-laptop> bkerensa: care for a PM?
<bkerensa> Darkwing-laptop: I love a good PM
<Darkwing-laptop> Well, looks like my time in California is almost at an end.
<DonkeyHotei> WHAT??
<Darkwing-laptop> Yeah, got accepted to school in Indiana.
<DonkeyHotei> well, at least it's not mississippi again
<Darkwing-laptop> Hellz no.
<Darkwing-laptop> lol
<Darkwing-laptop> although, my kids are there
<DonkeyHotei> in MS? they went back there?
<Darkwing-laptop> Yeah, me and the wife are divorced.
<Darkwing-laptop> I'm going to school in Fort Wayne, IN and will be a lot closer to them.
<DonkeyHotei> that i remember. i just didn't think THERE of all places
<Darkwing-laptop> Yeah lol.
<Darkwing-laptop> I have family there
<DonkeyHotei> in MS??
<Darkwing-laptop> Indiana.
<Darkwing-laptop> The Ex is from Indiana
<Darkwing-laptop> dammit
<Darkwing-laptop> the ex is from Ms
<DonkeyHotei> ohh
<Darkwing-laptop> Looks like the Indiana Team is close to dead.
<DonkeyHotei> don't be a stranger
<DonkeyHotei> we've lost people to geography before
<Darkwing-laptop> Yeah, I was still around when I was in MS :D
<Darkwing-laptop> I'll be offline/online quite a bit over the next several months.
<DonkeyHotei> i still have your number
<Darkwing-laptop> Yup.
<Darkwing-laptop> I'm going through a bunch of the moving stuff right now so I'm not up on how the ZaTab is doing.
<Darkwing-laptop> But, I should be smoothing out in the next couple months.
<DonkeyHotei> no worries
<DonkeyHotei> i'm having a bit of a transition myself atm, but i'll check with rodrigo afterward
<Darkwing-laptop> sweet. :D
<philipballew> Fort Wayne is a nice area. Been there several times.
<bkerensa> pleia2: does California print trifolds at all? =o these prices are intense
<pleia2> we have berkeleylug do it (they accept donations from their lug members)
<pleia2> they get them via vistaprint.com
<bkerensa> I will check that now
<pleia2> they have deals often
<bkerensa> yeah vistaprint seems more reasonable then kinkos and local printers
<bkerensa> do you know how long it takes them to print? I was going to order them myself next friday but I need them by like the 16th
<pleia2> they take a while, you can do rush printing but then you pretty much lose any of the cost benefit
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> hmm maybe I will ask the loco if they wanna chip in although some dont like the idea of paying out of pocket to print stuff that ultimately supports Canonical
<bkerensa> =/
<pleia2> bkerensa: it supports all companies who are deploying and supporting Ubuntu (Canonical is not the only one, by far)
<pleia2> and more users is really good for all of us :)
<bkerensa> I know :P but some people dont like the idea of corporations
<bkerensa> including the person who made our brochure
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> his caveat was he would never print any or distribute any because he thought we were just making MarkS richer
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> and I said ok :)
<pleia2> he knows Mark loses money on Ubuntu, right?
<pleia2> I don't really buy those claims that LoCos are Marketing departments for Canonical, the company *I* work for has Ubuntu deployments too, I make part of my paycheck from Ubuntu
<pleia2> anyway, there is no changing the minds of some people, so I probably shouldn't try :)
<bkerensa> I have used Ubuntu for years so I dont see it as promoting Canonical
<bkerensa> :)
<MarkDude> MArk S may do stuff to help himslef, but he does things to make it great for many
<MarkDude> beyond just Ubuntu users also
<bkerensa> pleia2: is there any winning to the RH fanboy complaint of Canonical/Ubuntu does not contribute to upstream? :)
<bkerensa> I mean its unfounded
<pleia2> bkerensa: no, there are statistics that back up both sides, don't bother
<MarkDude> Its a no-win
<MarkDude> to argue over it
<MarkDude> Rh types miss that Ubunut does great publicity
<MarkDude> on a level no one has done- or maybe could do
<MarkDude> these people get involved in FOSS
<MarkDude> THAT helps everyone
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Its not only about publicity... Almost every patch or bug fixed benefits upstream unless we maintain the package in Ubuntu which is not very frequent
<bkerensa> that means it goes to Debian and often goes all the way upstream
<MarkDude> true
<bkerensa> further... Transmission for instance... Fedora uses it right?
<MarkDude> yep
<MarkDude> with extra rh legal words....
<bkerensa> Mainly developed by a Canonical employee
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> with of course some contributors on the side
<bkerensa> but if you donate money to transmissionbt.org it goes to the Canonical guy who has been developing it for years
<pleia2> I don't like the discussion at all, the premise is a competitive, self-rightous "Us vs Them" and that is not awesome
<MarkDude> MarkDude> Its a no-win
<MarkDude> <MarkDude> to argue over it
 * MarkDude agrees
<bkerensa> I dont either :) but I dont like it being said that Ubuntu Community and Canonical do not contribute upstream or even "contribute very little"
<MarkDude> there is some area of talking that helps
<pleia2> bkerensa: just let it go
<bkerensa> kk
<MarkDude> *ignore it * Ben :)
<bkerensa> peh :P
<bkerensa> pleia2: how is Jelly Bean?
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> haven't used it!
<bkerensa> wat!
<MarkDude> if there is sumthin that is of mutuall help- thats the area to talk about :)
<bkerensa> Your fiancee didnt go to I/O?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: nope, he's not in the department that does such things
<pleia2> he has it on his phone, but I don't use his phone ;)
<bkerensa> If I knew they were giving away tablets and phones I would have tried to buy a ticket and go
<MarkDude> Mike had some i/o swag last night at bbq
<pleia2> they always give away tablets and phones at google i/o
<bkerensa> What
<bkerensa> every year?
<pleia2> yes
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> to everyone?
<pleia2> that's why people spend the $$ to go :P
<MarkDude> always some 1st gen toys
<MarkDude> everyone
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Next year Im coming to sleep on your couch before I/O
<MarkDude> sure bkerensa
<bkerensa> heh
<MarkDude> geeknic time
<pleia2> bkerensa: you're welcome to stay here too, I live a block from Moscone
<pleia2> my place is tiny, so you get the couch, but itnet7 can tell you it's not so bad :)
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> pleia2: well we will see I hear they sold tickets out in 20 mins
<bkerensa> so I would have to have money + luck
<pleia2> bkerensa: yep
<akk> Reading scrollback ... stats that back up both sides ... I never see Ubuntu people pointing to the stats supporting Ubuntu contributing upstream.
<akk> If there are stats on that side, it wouldn't hurt to point to them (I agree on not continuing the argument or getting heated about it).
<akk> I mean, as a longtime Ubuntu user (and I do think they're benefitting Linux) *I* have the strong impression most of it doesn't go upstream
<akk> so if I do, a lot of non Ubuntu users do too.
<pleia2> most of them are pretty hacked together, a known list of Ubuntu contributors whose email addresses are pulled from debian changelogs and other upstream projects, the redhat stats that started the whole conversation tend to focus on kernel
<pleia2> and people who use their @ubuntu.com address to contribute to things (but some debian people have gotten angry about that http://sandrotosi.blogspot.com/2009/11/things-that-make-me-angry.html)
<darthrobot> Title: [Sandro Tosi: Things that make me angry]
<pleia2> and none of the stats ever included me (I'm not known for dev stuff, and I don't use my @ubuntu.com address for stuff outside Ubuntu)
<akk> That's really weird, getting angry about submissions from @ubuntu.com. I don't get it.
<akk> Sounds like the real issue is that Ubuntu doesn't track their developers submitting to upstream projects, and RH does.
<akk> Might not be too hard to make a list of Canonical employees and the email addresses they use for upstream contributions, then count those as a start.
<pleia2> yeah, RH is a big company and people are getting paid for the work, Ubuntu has a lot of community developers who don't get counted (like me) and I don't think Canonical is so strict about tracking and reporting all the work their employees do upstream
<akk> (obviously not as interesting as counting contributions of all ubuntu members, but I guess it would be harder to cat-herd them all into listing their email addresses?)
<pleia2> RH has almost 4000 employees, I think canonical has around 600 maybe
<akk> A per-employee number would still be an interesting stat.
<pleia2> I think as Canonical matures as a company they may start keeping better track, but it's tough to make that economical when you're small
<pleia2> I don't know the true answer either way, and it's all so subjective once you really get talking about "value added to the open source world"
<scientes> only 4000?
<scientes> i would suspect more being they are a fortune 500 company
<pleia2> http://investors.redhat.com/faq.cfm As of February 28, 2011 Red Hat had approximately 3,760 employees worldwide.
<darthrobot> Title: [Red Hat, Inc. - Investor FAQs]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-30
<bkerensa> pleia2: I wish Canonical was publicly traded
<bkerensa> :D
<dragon> I'd buy a share.
 * MarkDude would also
<philipballew> Facebook is publicly traded!
<philipballew> Lets all buy Facebook shares bkerensa
<The_Letter_M> I think I'll pass
<philipballew> seriously...
<philipballew> I thought thayd do at least okay
<pleia2> look, it's us! (also, cool if you run irssi locally) http://kdubois.net/?p=1693
<darthrobot> Title: [Irssi OSD notifications | fossline]
<akk> cool
<philipballew> bkerensa, Interesting article with the Netflix thing.
<bkerensa> philipballew: thx
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-06-25
<regularjo> Several days I inquired about Wine. But after many hours I fell asleep and timed out. Can I retrieve any responses I might have received since then?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-06-27
<philballew> kdub, Read an article about Mir today. Seems like it is going along well. Congrats.
<kdub> philballew, yeah, going pretty well :)
<raevol> congrats kdub :) i also saw the article but didn't get to read it yet... philballew is it the one jono shared?
<philballew> raevol, Maybe. I read it on the ubunrtu devel list. It was more an email, but I think jono tweeted it
<raevol> cool cool
<raevol> was it about mir landing in 13.10?
<philballew> raevol, yrah!
<philballew> *yeah
<raevol> philballew: cool i'll have to read it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-06-28
<grantbow> anyone else @wikimedia attending the testing meetup? https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Meetings/2013-06-27
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings/2013-06-27 - MediaWiki]
<MarkDude> pleia2, I just spoke at ITT. I was talking about how awesome the Ubuntu Community is. The instructor informed me you were speaking there in 2 weeks :D
<MarkDude> After I told the story about the person that was learning bitlebee from your site
<grantbow> pleia2, MarkDude: +1 thanks for following up with him. I wasn't able to follow up.
<MarkDude> No stress G, I told him you were busy at the moment. I briefly mentioned Dreamfish :)
<MarkDude> Full of eager students there- I encouraged them to try IRC, listed a Fedora channel after saying they should go to this channel
 * MarkDude had Ubuntu badge also for someone that already used it. I need to make more UW fliers
<pleia2> MarkDude: yeah, july 11th I'll be over there again (been speaking at Michael's classes for a couple years now)
<raevol> HAPPY FRIDAY
<raevol> overly honest scientific methods: http://imgur.com/a/x77kL
<darthrobot> Title: [#overlyhonestmethods - Imgur]
<philballew> raevol, LOLZ
<raevol> philballew: :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-06-29
<MarkDude> IRC via HWY 17 bus- yay
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-24
<Markdude> Todos somos Pasta https://twitter.com/hashtag/todossomospasta?f=realtime&src=hash
<darthrobot> Title: [Twitter / Search - #todossomospasta]
<Markdude> Instead of we are all monkeys
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-25
<jyo> /wc/names
 * ianorlin was wondering earlier how an accessability hackathon would work
<blitz> build ramps
<DonkeyHotei> might be nice to ask the ubuntu accessibility team
<DonkeyHotei> last i checked, that was headed by AlanBell
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-26
<rww> turn off monitor, install ubuntu, file bugs when this is impossible
<rww> for example
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-29
<ianorlin> wait is using people on the other side of the planet a bad idea for refrences as then the employer might end up calling them at like 2am?
<akk> Can you use them as references but give an email address, not a phone number?
<akk> I bet most employers wouldn't call a number in another country anyway.
<ianorlin> why are they that discriminatory
<akk> They might think someone in another country isn't that relevant to employment here, or they might not even know how to dial another country.
<akk> I dunno, maybe I'm wrong.
<akk> Just a gut feel that employers might think it weird if you couldn't find any references in this country.
<akk> (Assuming you're from here ... someone just moving from another country is a different case.)
<ianorlin> and most employers view normal as good thing
 * ianorlin is not good at being normal
<rww> pleia2: the OCLUG installfest went pretty well :P :P :P
 * ianorlin may need new usb mice
<DonkeyHotei> rww: what're you doing way down there?
<ianorlin> he wasn't actually there
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: were you?
<ianorlin> yes
<rww> hrm. i have dinner with my sibling at 7 today
 * rww tries rescheduling
<rww> yay, fixed
<nhaines> I need to decide which Wing Commander games I'm going to buy and then fight with Wine with.
<nhaines> Probably Privateer and WC 4.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-06-24
<MajB> Good morning
<DonkeyHotei> MajB: hi
<MajB> Just looking to see what is going on in a neighboring state.  I'm in AZ
<DonkeyHotei> the channel is logged so help yourself
<nhaines> MajB: it's usually pretty quiet between meetings, but that's IRC for you.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-06-25
<MajB> Good morning folks.  I am a member of the AZLoCo and am looking for a POC in your organization to discuss the possibility of pooling our resources to host future events.  Any assistance will be appreciated.
<ianorlin> hmm should I do a google+ post about alpha1 of flavors of 15.10 being released of ubuntu-california
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-06-26
<Roguehorse> Hi
<ianorlin> hi Roguehorse
<Roguehorse> now that I can get out of bed, I hope to make the next meeting
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-06-28
<Roguehorse> switched 'back' from Debian 7 to Kubuntu 14.04........I'm happier
<ianorlin> I haven't used kde much it has too many desktop effects on out of the box for me
<nhaines> I'm much happier with Unity.
<Roguehorse> I like Unity and have a desire to use it but the experience I got from trying to use it via VM turned me off to full deployment.......I try to cut back on a lot of the KDE eye candy stuff
<akk> Early versions of unity managed to have eye candy graphics card requirements without the actual eye candy. May be different now.
<nhaines> Unity works fine in a VM with the virtual extensions.  But it does require 3D acceleration.
<ianorlin> I only use kvm for vms and found unity ok in a vm but that is probably because this desktop is beefy
<ianorlin> even though it is not full 3d accelartion but a new desktop i5 will run it well enough but most people don't have something that good
<Roguehorse> I have an older i5 (Lynnfield architecture) but I'm thinking my problem may have been neuvau related
<akk> I always had trouble getting it to work under virtualbox, but that might have been the 127 different packages virtualbox is split into, I might have been missing the crucial one.
<ianorlin> ah yeah although running vms without hardware virtualization is like night and day difference to having it
<ianorlin> lxde doesn't really care about gpu accelaration
<akk> Right, that's one reason I prefer openbox.
<akk> Nice to have it when I run google earth or tuxracer, but that's a small part of my computing.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-06-27
<lynorian> hi cyphase here for the meeting :)
<lynorian> #startmeting
<lynorian> #chair lynorian
<lynorian> !startmeeting
<darthrobot> lynorian: Error: "startmeeting" is not a valid command.
<lynorian> ! startmeeting
<darthrobot> lynorian: Error: "startmeeting" is not a valid command.
 * lynorian is having troubles with the bot
<lynorian> who all is here for the meeting ?
<lynorian>  the agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16May15
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16May15 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<lynorian> oops wrong link
<lynorian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings - Ubuntu Wiki]
<lynorian> !topic upcoming events
<darthrobot> lynorian: Error: "topic" is not a valid command.
<ezri> it's #, not !, i think
<lynorian> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jun 27 02:07:02 2016 UTC.  The chair is lynorian. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<lynorian> #chair lynorian
<darthrobot> Current chairs: lynorian
<lynorian> #topic upcoming events
<lynorian> I know there is a release party planned in July for the san francisco area for 16.04.1
<lynorian> I also remember pleia2_ having mentioned going to felton for a presentation last meeting but I don't when exactly it was but she is out of town right now
<lynorian> I do not have any more information on them
<lynorian> #topic anouncments
 * lynorian does not have anything to anounce
<lynorian> #topic update team logo
<lynorian> The team logo for ubuntu california still uses the old cirlce of freinds logo
<lynorian> which was updated in 2010 and no new logo since then
<lynorian> and a  new color this year
<lynorian> seems no one else showed up so not really a discussion
<lynorian> #topic any other business
<lynorian> I do not have any at this time
<lynorian> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jun 27 02:19:56 2016 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2016/ubuntu-us-ca.2016-06-27-02.07.moin.txt
<pleia2> I emailed the list and created the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/XenialRelease page that lists the talks I've been giving (including FeltonLUG)
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/XenialRelease - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> slides are linked there too, and I'll follow up on list with a link when I have more energy /o\
<lynorian> #help
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-06-29
<philipballew> hey everyone.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-07-03
<nhaines> pleia2: I thought you had seen the Griffith Observatory!
<pleia2> nhaines: well, I have now :)
<nhaines> Self-fulfilling prophecy complete!  \o/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-06-26
<metalbiker> chelz, was that at me?
<metalbiker> i'm back finally.
<pleia2> meeting in a few minutes :)
<nhaines> Yup.  :)
<nhaines> Ooh, I didn't know that Thunderbird had an IRC client.  (I'm not sure I know that it *should* have one, either.)
<nhaines> I found a neat snap program called bucklespring.  It plays key-up and key-down recordings from an IBM Model-M spacesaver keyboard when you press keys on your computer's keyboard.  Not only are the keystrokes individually recorded, but the playback is also spatially panned in 3D.
<nhaines> The result is silly but quite pleasant.
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> #chair pleia2 lynorian
<pleia2> o/
<nhaines> Well that was a little anticlimactic.  :)
<pleia2> tsk, no bot!
<nhaines> Hi pleia2!  o/
<nhaines> Okay, so welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for June 25th, 2017.  Apparently we're going to be writing receipts and using manual impression credit card slips and candles and so on today.  :)
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> This week's agenda can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17June25
<nhaines> Pretend our bot just told you that was a link to a web page.
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> What's new and happening in California?  Anyone?
<pleia2> I'm planning on doing an Ubuntu Hour in SF on July 12th, it's been a while
<pleia2> I'll add it to all the event things soon
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> Looks like the next Ubuntu Hour in Pasadena is July 11th.
<nhaines> Ubuntu hours are good.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Anything interesting going on?
<pleia2> nothing from me
<nhaines> Oh, the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase is still going on!  We're not getting tons of submissions this time around (and I took just under half down this weekend for licensing issues), so if you would like to contribute to Ubuntu in this way, your odds are good.  :)  https://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-fcs-1710/
<pleia2> thanks again for running it :)
<nhaines> Thanks.  :)
<nhaines> Oh, and on a personal note, I signed a contract for the second edition of my book, Beginning Ubuntu for Windows and Mac Users, expected in October.  They sent me an updated cover last week and it looks really nice!
<pleia2> that's great, congrats :D
<nhaines> I'm happy: it should be a really nice little guide to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.  I'm not looking forward to 18.04 LTS in any form at the moment, so it's nice that I was able to get a second edition now.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> Plus I finished it before I proposed it, so there's not a ton of work to do.  ;)
<pleia2> so much changing with Gnome
<nhaines> Having to adapt my instructions for Ubuntu Software Center over to Ubuntu Software (née GNOME Software) really highlighted how terribad GNOME is.
<nhaines> At least the individual apps tend to be pretty awesome most of the time.  :)
<nhaines> Okay, agenda item!
<nhaines> #topic Call for LoCo leadership nominations and elections.
<nhaines> We have a newly ratified leadership document that allows us to have a single elected leader if three leaders are top-heavy.
<nhaines> So now that that problem is solved and SCALE isn't breathing down our necks, it's probably a good time to do another call for nominations and hold elections.
<pleia2> sounds good
<pleia2> I won't be putting my name in so do you want me to take care of it?
<nhaines> That'd be super helpful!
<pleia2> ok :) I can put out the new call for nominations soon (maybe tonight, maybe in the next couple of days)
<nhaines> Perfect.  Let's make sure the call is open long enough, but not so long that everyone forgets by the end.  :)
<pleia2> I'm thinking two weeks
<pleia2> 4th of july lands in the middle, so it's a nice long/short ;)
<pleia2> I'll send a reminder out a few days prior
<pleia2> to the end
<nhaines> That sounds good to me.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<pleia2> and I guess we'll need to rejigger the wiki for all this too, woo fun
<nhaines> We should just need another nominations page, nothing too crazy. :)
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> If it is crazy, let me know and I'll help.
<nhaines> Okay, any other business before we wrap things up?
<pleia2> I think that's it for me
<nhaines> Me too, I think.
<nhaines> Okay, our next meeting is July 9th!  :)
<nhaines> Everyone enjoy the rest of their weekend and happy fourth of July!
<pleia2> you too :)
<nhaines> #endmeeting
 * nhaines is jealous of pleia2's empanadas.
<pleia2> it was so tastey :d
<pleia2> ugh, the loco team portal is barely usable at this point
<nhaines> That's my friend's secret family recipe for empanadas, too.
<nhaines> The LoCo portal is very slow.
<pleia2> :o
<pleia2> ok, dinner time for me!
<nhaines> After the empanada?  Then you didn't eat enough! :D  ¡buen provecho!
<pleia2> haha, it was hours ago!
<pleia2> and it was just one small empanada :)
<nhaines> Sounds like a good excuse to eat many.  :)
<metalbiker> have I missed the meeting?
<nhaines> Quite neatly, yes.
<metalbiker> awwww, man. i got tied up and just got to where i could come join. are there any minutes i can read to see how it went?
<metalbiker> how long do the meetings usually last?
<nhaines> There will be in a bit, once I add the logs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17June25
<nhaines> They tend to be about 15-30 minutes, depending on whether or not anything's going on.
<metalbiker> ok, that's cool. can anything be discussed at a meeting? not just administration issues? oh, so you know, my name is charlie luna. i'm the one that sent you the email about the t-shirts.
<nhaines> There's room for upcoming events and announcements and so on, but it tends to be admin or LoCo-related stuff.
<nhaines> The mailing list and the channel in general is good for any topic, although around meeting time is when there are more likely to be people around.
<nhaines> Did I get back to you about the shirts?  I know I didn't have time for a couple of days.
<metalbiker> yeah, you did, and thank you for the information. i've been dealing with a death in the family and so i never got a chance to reply back. i was thinking about having a couple or more made that has our loco group info on it, like on the back.
<metalbiker> and just hand them out to anyone who asks or maybe if i can finally get my ubuntu hour setup, i can just give them away then
<nhaines> Sounds great!
<nhaines> I'd probably suggest getting the Ubuntu Hour set up first, and then worrying about shirts.  Or at the same time, but don't wait around for one before the other.  :)
<metalbiker> good advice and i'll follow it for sure.
<nhaines> Okay, meeting log is up at that page.
<nhaines> How long have you used Ubuntu?
<metalbiker> awesome! i'll check it out in a bit. i'm interested in reading it.
<metalbiker> i've been using ubuntu, in various distros, since 2006. i started out with just the standard ubuntu, which is what i'm using now.
<metalbiker> i've tried out so many flavors, from xubuntu, ubuntu studio, to linux mint and opensuse.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Website: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, July 23rd, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> I started using Ubuntu in 2005, when then giant buzz about the second release indicated that there must be *something* going on.  :)
<nhaines> I've been very happy ever since.
<metalbiker> oh wow! that's cool! i came along right after that then! cool! do you have a preferred flavor to use?
<nhaines> Just Ubuntu, although I'm very fond of Ubuntu MATE on my Raspberry Pi.
<metalbiker> oh man, i was scared to make the switch to ubuntu from microsoft windows, but once i did, i was very, very happy as well. no issues at all.
<metalbiker> oh yeah! i never realized that the RPi could be used like a standard computer. can you connect a monitor and keyboard, mouse to it as well?
<metalbiker> that was a silly question. how else would anyone to be able to program and what-not? jeez
<nhaines> I think it was about a year or so before I made the full switch, but Ubuntu on the laptop was fun.  I would try various distros on the laptop and switch back to Windows, but with Ubuntu I never had to switch back.  :)
<nhaines> Haha, well they *do* make embedded devices that you program and interact with via USB or serial.  :)
<nhaines> But yeah, an RPi has an HDMI port and four USB ports and Ethernet.  The RPi3 has Bluetooth and Wi-Fi, too.
<metalbiker> i dual booted my desktop when i first started using it until i got used to the interface, etc and then i made a clean install and made the desktop a standalone OS.
<nhaines> And the best thing is the SD cards.  So right now it's an arcade machine, but swap out for my other SD card and it's an Ubuntu desktop with Nextcloud syncing. :D
<nhaines> Yup, I dualboot for gaming purposes, but seldom enough.
<metalbiker> Oh sweet! can you use the RPi3, like say, for a wifi router? for internet access?
<metalbiker> i've been contemplating making this laptop a dual boot system so i can start playing World of Warcraft on it but I think there's a way to play WOW with WINE.
<nhaines> You could but you shouldn't!  (I think networking is CPU bound and the networking runs over the USB bus.)
<metalbiker> oh, ok. i really got interested in making a homebrew router after i read an article on that topic on ars technica's website. the man who wrote it was using ubuntu server and that piqued my interest.
<nhaines> If you wanted to do it for fun, then you should totally do it, as long as you don't *use* it.  For more than a day or two, anyway.  :)
<metalbiker> you talking about the RPi or the homebrew router?
<nhaines> Using an RPi for a homebrew router.
<nhaines> (Same steps on suitably powerful hardware is fine.)
<metalbiker> oh, ok. i was going to pick up a mini-pc that this gentleman used and go from there but then i came across a linksys wifi router that can be used with DD-WRT.
<metalbiker> dd-wrt or open-wrt. May I ask you a personal question?
<nhaines> It's been years, but I'm not a fan of DD-WRT's disregard for the GPL.  I really did like Tomato.
<nhaines> Go right ahead with your question.
<metalbiker> what do you do for employment? this is my first time to chat with you and i'm just trying to get to know everyone in our loco team. and i didn't know that DD-WRT did that. hmmm, maybe i'll think twice about that.
<metalbiker> i came across tomato as a suitable OS for the router.
<nhaines> I'm a freelancer.  Mainly writing and editing at the moment.  Used to be tech support.
<metalbiker> ok, cool! i've got a more ?s brb
<nhaines> Ask away when you return.
<metalbiker> ok, i'm back.
<metalbiker> just a couple more questions and then i've got to get going.
<metalbiker> has our team ever met in person?
<nhaines> Lots of times, but only at individual events.  We're here to help others do Ubuntu events.  The Southern California Linux Expo is usually your best bet for meeting others.
<metalbiker> sweet! i'm hoping to do an event sometime in the near future. When's that expo?
<metalbiker> Don
<metalbiker> oops
<metalbiker> don't we have a linux summit coming soon or has that already happened? i follow linux.com on twitter and i think there's a summit coming closeby.
<nhaines> You know, they haven't announced next year's date and I know it (or can look it up).  But it's March of next year: http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/15x
<nhaines> There are Linux summits year-round.  But SCALE is the biggest one in California.
<metalbiker> ok cool. i'll have to get to that in march. i'd love to go. i'll bookmark that web address for reference. thanks!
<nhaines> It's gigantic and lots of fun.  You'll hear a lot of noise about it as it comes closer, and you're welcome to volunteer at the booth for a bit (or even just hang out for a few minutes before wandering along to the other stuff, too.)
<metalbiker> oh hell yeah! i'd love to volunteer for it! is there a way to sign up for that on the website?
<nhaines> Not yet, but yes, we have a volunteer table on the wiki.
<nhaines> Looks like this, but there'll be a new page next year: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale15x
<metalbiker> ok, great! i'll check it out. and i'll sign up for it. is it in L.A.?
<nhaines> Pasadena.
<lynorian> Yes Scale is great
<nhaines> Great way to meet others.  I spend a lot of time talking to the creator of ownCloud and NextCloud.  :)
<metalbiker> oh wow!! nice! i've been there a couple times before. i love it there. and i'll definitely make plans to volunteer.
<nhaines> That's great! It's a very real conference but super friendly, so it's a good way to get booth/expo experience.  And we always work around any talks you want to attend.
<metalbiker> oh nice! the experience would be awesome! i've always wanted to go to like E3, or something like that, too and I know E3 just got done and I was so bummed out to be close enough to go and not be able to.
<metalbiker> ok, mr. haines. i've got to get going. it's been awesome chatting with you. i see the new date for the next meeting and i'll do my best to be here and on time next time.
<nhaines> I'm glad we ran into each other here.  Looking forward to next time.  :)
<metalbiker> same here! i look forward to meeting the others that come here. talk to you next time!
<metalbiker> anybody around today?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-06-29
<nhaines> Okay, it's been 200 days.  Server reboot time!
 * nhaines sighs.
<nhaines> You always forget one thing.
